# Yttermayn's "Saga of the Dragon Cult" OOC 2



## Yttermayn

This is the second OOC thread, since the original is getting long in the tooth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cool! a new thread for Leif and i to scribble on!


----------



## Leif

Hello, New Thread!  

DeWar's insane scribblings aside, I shall endeavor not to sink to his level.


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Hello, New Thread!
> 
> DeWar's insane scribblings aside, I shall endeavor not to sink to his level.




Wow, it's as if the Lucitania and the Titanic crashed into each other.


----------



## Scott DeWar

unbelieveable! inconcieveable! and unpredictable!!!

(i scribble while cooking seafood gumbo to the relaxing melodies of symphonic metal)


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Wow, it's as if the Lucitania and the Titanic crashed into each other.



HA!  Classic!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, what I meant was, I need to concentrate to maintain the mage hand spell as the duration. While I am busy concentrating on that spell, He cannot cat any oter spell eiring that time, or can he with a successfup concentration check?


----------



## Leif

That is Yttermayn's call, of course, DeWar, but I can tell you this much: in Whirtlestaff's casting a second spell while the first is still active dismisses the first spell.  Unless, of course, some enterprising character like Capizzio can convince me otherwise.  By dazzling me with dexterity, please, not baffling me with BS!


----------



## Yttermayn

From the d20 SRD: 
*Concentration*

  	The spell lasts as long as you concentrate on it. Concentrating to maintain a spell is a standard action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity. Anything that could break your concentration when casting a spell can also break your concentration while you’re maintaining one, causing the spell to end. 
You can’t cast a spell while concentrating on another one. Sometimes a spell lasts for a short time after you cease concentrating.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh! Um . . . . the srd, of course. Heh. Well I was right then, While maintaining Mage hand, I woulod be unable to cast another spell without the magre hand spell going away.



> By* dazzling me with dexterity,* please, not baffling me with BS!




that is supposed to be dazzle with brilliance, not dexterity.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott: More like Aganazzar's Scorcher.
All: Between the leader and his lackeys, and the sleeping kobolds, you guys have attained level 2!  I know the sleeping kobolds arent all dead yet, but they might as well be, and we got some good dramatic tension out of them with Rosalia in there butchering them in their sleep.  Sooo, I'm gonna hand-wave them dead and not waste time on them.
The easiest way for me to incorporate your new level will be to list only what changes are being made to the sheet instead of spamming the whole thing.
For example:
+4 hp
+1 to hit
+1 strength
+1 hide
+1 move silent
+1 ass shakin'
+1 reflex save
feat: point blank shot
spell: magic missile
etc.
Please post these changes in the rogues gallery and I will then update the character sheets on the first post.
Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> that is supposed to be dazzle with brilliance, not dexterity.



"Billiance" is more appropriate here, but the saying that I was referring to is:

"If you can't dazzle them with dexterity, baffle them with bs!"  [Obviously this remark was coined by a non-D&Der.]


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Scott: All: Between the leader and his lackeys, and the sleeping kobolds, you guys have attained level 2!



But Grok was already level  2, or so I thought....


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> But Grok was already level  2, or so I thought....




Nope, not ever.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Nope, not ever.



But he is NOW, isn't he?  Isn't now a part of 'ever'??


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> But he is NOW, isn't he?  Isn't now a part of 'ever'??




You sound so much like a lawyer!

John tannerson

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: level up to level 2 :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::

+1 bab
+1 will save
+1 cantrip, +1 1st level spell (need to sleep before getting these)
+2 spells in the spell book
::Comprehend Languages- Divination school
::Orb of Acid, Lesser- Conjuration School

6 skill points 2 (class)+3 (int)+1 (race)
::spot
::Spellcraft
::Knowledge Arcana X 2 ranks
::Knowledge Dungeoneering
::concentration
and hit points .. .. .. .. 3!


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> But he is NOW, isn't he?  Isn't now a part of 'ever'??




I don't see his level 2 stats yet, smartass! 

Edit:  Oh wait, you stuck them in the rogues gallery... where I ... asked for them...   Ahem.  Carry on!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*on an aside*

I have been thinking, and no comments from the peanut gallery, would hit have been easier to have a link to each name instead of us updating and posting changes and then you updateing? you coould omitt the 'you updating by having a link. I still think, for your refrence, that it would be good to post changes.
jus sain all


----------



## Yttermayn

You're right.  It would be easier.  I had put all m character sheets in the first post of rogues gallery so I could have them all in one place.  But if you all update your char's somewhere and give me a link, I can stick the link in my sig for easy access.  Let's do that then.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John is post 2 in that thread, and i put a list of all changes at the top.

here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/4651399-post2.html


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn, did you see the sblock at the top of Grok's sheet with all of  the changes that you asked for? 

Now, tell me again what I'm supposed to do with Grok's sheet, and, please, don't use DeWar-speak if you can help it?


----------



## Leif

I think you said that you already found this, Yttermayn, but here you go again, just in case:

[sblock=Level 2 changes to Grok for Yttermayn]
10 more hit points Grok's L2 hit points (1d8+2=10)
+1 to BAB
+1 to Fort save
+1 to Will save
+1 L0 spell (4)
+1 L1 spell (4)
+1 rank in Heal skill (+5 total)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> * snip * and, please, don't use DeWar-speak if you can help it?




just what do you  mean by that?!


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> Yttermayn, please, don't use DeWar-speak if you can help it?






Scott DeWar said:


> just what do you  mean by that?!



 Ummm, I was asking Yttermayn to  please, kindly remember that not EVERYONE is as formidably smart as you are, so it helps if he aims his words a bit lower to reach our level.  Yeah, that's it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

pfffft, what ever,  *achoo.bull54!7.achoo*


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Yttermayn, did you see the sblock at the top of Grok's sheet with all of  the changes that you asked for?
> 
> Now, tell me again what I'm supposed to do with Grok's sheet, and, please, don't use DeWar-speak if you can help it?




Go ahead and update your own character sheet post in the rogues gallery and then post a link to it here.  I'll take that link and stick it with the others where I can get quick easy access to the sheets.  Then I'll dump the old sblock'd copies I have of them to clean up the clutter.


----------



## Amaury

here are the updates for lovely Rosalia:
[sblock=Rosalia's 2nd level]
+1 BAB
+1 Reflex
Evasion (50% or 0 damage on Reflex save)
+8+2+1=+11 skill points (+1 Bluff, Diplo, DDevice, Disguise, GInfo, Hide, MSilently, OLocks, Search, +2 Climb), Synergy: Bluff:+2 Diplo, Disguise, Intimidate, SofHand
PV: see die. +1 Con
[/sblock]

link is : http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-3.html#post4660521


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ytterman, I found Agonizer's scorcher under the neverwinter nights wiki as the scorching ray description. Just for the sake of saying.

[sblock=for reference]

Aganazzar's Scorcher - Aganazzar's Scorcher
Path of fire deals 1d8/2 levels.
Source:	Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
School/Discipline:	Evocation/
Descriptors:	[Fire]
Level:	Sor/Wiz 2
Components:	T, V, S, F
Display:	No
Casting Time:	1 action
Range:	Close
Area, Target or Effect:	5-ft.-wide path to close range
Duration:	Instantaneous
Saving Throws:	Reflex half
Resistance:	Yes

A jet of roaring flame burst from your outstretched hand, scorching any creature in a 5-ft.-wide path to the edge of the spell's range. Aganazzar's scorcher deals 1d8 points of damage per two caster level, to a maximum of 5d8 points of damage.

Focus: A red dragon's scale.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk is done and posted in the RG


----------



## Leif

link to Grok's RG page:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5129883-post46.html


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> Ytterman, I found Agonizer's scorcher under the neverwinter nights wiki as the scorching ray description. Just for the sake of saying.
> 
> [sblock=for reference]
> 
> Aganazzar's Scorcher - Aganazzar's Scorcher
> Path of fire deals 1d8/2 levels.
> Source:	Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
> School/Discipline:	Evocation/
> Descriptors:	[Fire]
> Level:	Sor/Wiz 2
> Components:	T, V, S, F
> Display:	No
> Casting Time:	1 action
> Range:	Close
> Area, Target or Effect:	5-ft.-wide path to close range
> Duration:	Instantaneous
> Saving Throws:	Reflex half
> Resistance:	Yes
> 
> A jet of roaring flame burst from your outstretched hand, scorching any creature in a 5-ft.-wide path to the edge of the spell's range. Aganazzar's scorcher deals 1d8 points of damage per two caster level, to a maximum of 5d8 points of damage.
> 
> Focus: A red dragon's scale.[/sblock]




I found Scorching Ray in the SRD, and it hits single target/s instead of an area, and does 4d6 per ray.  Aganazzar's is a five foot wide stream, basically frying everything inside for 1d8/2 caster level.  When John uses it (at this point) it will act as if cast by a 3rd lvl caster.  Not telling you how many times it can do it though... ;-)


----------



## Yttermayn

Also:  I'm gonna stick a link to the loot post Scott was going to maintain in the rogues gallery first post.  I think you have a little work to do on that, Scott.


----------



## Lou

Are you looking for the 3.5 version of _Aganazzar's Scorcher?_  It's in Forgotten Realms p.66.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't have that book but I did find it on line and i have it in a s block in a previous post.

as for the swagg list, oops.

Can't do much right now, just got over a blood sugar drop to 40. What that means is it was very low, leaves me weak as a little baby- and twitchy muscles.


----------



## Leif

Blood sugar = 40??  Sounds dangerous!  Maybe you'd better get to the Doc?  Or you _could_ just cut out the middleman and call the undertaker.... 

[sblock=S DeWar]
You know I'm just funnin' right?  Who wuvs ya SD? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar in the IC said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> how big are the bolders?



I'm guessing that they're not too much bigger than your average scaly, midget kobold?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Blood sugar = 40??  Sounds dangerous!  Maybe you'd better get to the Doc?  Or you _could_ just cut out the middleman and call the undertaker....
> 
> [sblock=S DeWar]
> You know I'm just funnin' right?  Who wuvs ya SD?
> [/sblock]




I have been at 40 once before, and it left me scary weak. i was not sure if ci would make it to the break room to my locker for "emergency rations"


----------



## Leif

Be careful out there, then!


----------



## Yttermayn

Yes, Aganazzar's is a forgotten realms spell.  Plenty of references for it online.  I have the book, but haven't opened it in years.  It sticks in my mind 'cause it rocks hard.
Not gonna give any lectures about the diabetes.  Just share that a friend of mine unfortunately passed a few years ago.  He was the best GM I ever played under.  I leaned some important things about people, about evil, about desperation, and about making choices through the campaign that he ran for myself and friends.  Unfortunately for him, he for some reason never felt when his blood sugar dropped too low until he was on the brink of death.  He had to be extra vigilant because he had no signs until it was almost too late.  Ultimately it did him in.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*6 oz of prevention = 250 lbs of cure*

I figured it out. I just opened a new vial of insulin and a fresh vial is much more potent thenone three weeks old. That was the cause. Basicly I took an amount that was good for a weaker vial.

the cure is to take something that I had to swear off 11 years  ago. Pineapple - orange juice. I found a 6 pac of 6 oz cans and I can keep one with me on the line.

Tadah! Fixed (I hope)!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Can someone direct me to an easily understood reference for monster levels.  Scrag doesn't have a character class.  He is a weakened version of a troll.


----------



## Amaury

off to ski for a week w/o access. take care.


----------



## Yttermayn

Deuce Traveler said:


> Can someone direct me to an easily understood reference for monster levels.  Scrag doesn't have a character class.  He is a weakened version of a troll.




Crap, I forgot about that.  I will work on that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, it is rain-snow-sleeting out sider here. Yuck. Just got home in that stuff.

Ytterman, do you thinbk Crazy Monkey might have something that would work for scrag?


----------



## Yttermayn

Already on it.  He sent me the .doc file and I edited it for our purposes.  I am attaching the document to this post.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=47526&stc=1&d=1298685260


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aha. I would say like minds and all, but you may not want to be associated with an incein jeenyus like me.


----------



## Helfdan

Rolling hp...

great....


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic level 2


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan said:


> Roderic level 2




Very good, what changes were made?  Oh yeah, and reroll that 1.  Ones are not allowed for HPs at lvl up.


----------



## Yttermayn

Deuce, please PM me or post if you need any help.


----------



## Helfdan

Will do!
OK, a 5 is better.  
Changes:
+7 hp (total 19)
+1 to bab and grapple checks
+1 to handle animal, sense motive, ride 
+1 to fort save
Divine Grace (+2 to all saves)
Lay on hands


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rogue's gallery is updated, sorry for the delay:

+6 hit points due to level, +3 hit points due to Con bonus, +2 additional hit points as Con went from 16 to 18
+1 BAB
+1 Fort Bonus
+2 Dex and Con Bonus due to level up
+1 Improvement to Reflex save, AC, and ranged attacks due to Dex increase
Better Regeneration Improvement


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott, don't forget the loot from the leader's room in your loot list...


----------



## Leif

yay, more loot!  [And the people feasted upon the lambs, and the orangutans, and the wildebeests, and the hermit crabs, and the ......]


----------



## Scott DeWar

is ther a bard to play the lute?


----------



## Leif

Was part of our treasure a magical Doss Lute?  Do they even have magical bardic instruments in 3.5?


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif: No, and Yes.

I had this mental image of Tuk curling up into a 'cute' little ball on top of his bedroll, then sticking his thumb in his mouth.  Then someone pointing and laughing, then one murderous eye opening without Tuk changing his position in the slightest.  Then utter silence as the mirth in the room dies quickly and quietly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

loot =  lute?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yttermayn said:


> Leif: No, and Yes.
> 
> I had this mental image of Tuk curling up into a 'cute' little ball on top of his bedroll, then sticking his thumb in his mouth.  Then someone pointing and laughing, then one murderous eye opening without Tuk changing his position in the slightest.  Then utter silence as the mirth in the room dies quickly and quietly.




Hahaha! And then a Shrrrek! and a scream. Yeah, a likely scenario.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Leif: No, and Yes.
> 
> I had this mental image of Tuk curling up into a 'cute' little ball on top of his bedroll, then sticking his thumb in his mouth.



Thanks for the answers!  

Are you implying by your quotation marks that Tuk is NOT actually CUTE?


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Thanks for the answers!
> 
> Are you implying by your quotation marks that Tuk is NOT actually CUTE?




Depends on perspective:  Compared to Logbrag the oozing ogre or Janet Reno, Tuk is very cute.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Depends on perspective:  Compared to Logbrag the oozing ogre or Janet Reno, Tuk is very cute.



Now, ol' Logbrag is not THAT difficult to look at, if you're into that sort of thing (which I, thankfully, am not), but JANET RENO??  EEEEEEEEESH!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't think any one has EVER used cute and Janet Reno in the same sentance.


----------



## Voda Vosa

hahaha I'll give you both XP if I could, your cracking me up!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I don't thing any one has EVER used cute and Janet Reno in the same sentance.



Yeah, no qestion about it -- that....person (and I use the term loosely)... puts the YOO in YOOGLAY!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Austin Powers: She's a man, baby!


----------



## Leif

Deuce Traveler said:


> Austin Powers: She's a man, baby!



I'm surprised we haven't seen her get an endorsement deal to sell athletic supporters.


----------



## Yttermayn

Yeah, or those underwear things that hold your balls for you when you're doing sports and stuff!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Isn't that the same word for athaletic players? the same as something hold their balls?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Anything holding your balls must be really nice.


----------



## Leif

Voda Vosa said:


> Anything holding your balls must be really nice.



Not if it's a set of pliers holding them!  Ouch!


----------



## Scott DeWar

or a vice, whick the recent gas price is feeling like: from 2.95/ gallon to 3.25 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Keep consuming like that, and the prices will go up and up! Or did you think pertol oil companies cared about keeping good prices for the consumer?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have a clunker of a vehicle, becaus I have no mooney to get anything else. I am probably one of the most conservative drivers you can meet. I am called a grandpa when I drive.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I am called a grandpa when I drive.



Something ELSE we have in common!  In my case, it's because I drive so slow, but I'm kinda proud of my 'Geezerhood'!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I Want a bumpersticker that says: back off! I am conserving gas!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I Want a bumpersticker that says: back off! I am conserving gas!



Nahh, don't do that!  Somebody will just change it to read, "Back off!  I'm an ass!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I am in Missouri .. .. .. ..


----------



## Amaury

hi guys,
looks like we now have TWO infected buddies in the group! what are we gonna do about that?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Grok was already infected. Perhaps you missed that line?


----------



## Leif

All I'll say is: PLEASE, no amputations!


----------



## Yttermayn

I've been asked to kind of sum up what is known so far.  I'm just going to spill these things out and limit my own speculation:
So, back earlier in the game, Grok and John are the only two who failed a fort save from some kind of mysterious effect.  
The false Grok that ran off and killed itself was apparently unrelated to the sores.  
There are a number of weird and frightening things going on in this strange place, and the Phantasm Grok was one of the most powerful.  
The book John recently read gives an indication as to the possible identity of the evil that infests and infects nearby creatures.
John believes that a recent ancestor (grandpa) has some kind of connection to current goings-on, and that the staff once belonged to him.  The recently discovered piece of the staff supports this idea.  
John also believes that grandpa hovers about and tries from time to time to guide him, like when the staff was first mysteriously revealed in the local church.  John also only masturbates under his robe, 'cause he's pretty sure grandpa can't see there.
Scrag has a mysterious ring that came in a magical tube that spoke to him.  The voice instructed him to slip it over one of his fangs and he did.  The ring shrank to fit the tooth and is apparently bonded to it.  He has no idea what the function of the ring might be.  The voice in the tube told him he was to act as a protector to the lovely Rosalia.
Rosalia has a special background related to Scrag, but it's existence and details are not common knowledge at this time.
Grok and Roderic came to this town together, sent as a kind of joint inter-faith taskforce from their superiors to investigate and eliminate any unholy influences that may be plaguing the area.
Details in my memory are foggy, but I think Tuk is there because it seemed like a good idea at the time.  He seems to have mercenary reasons, and is mostly unconcerned with the petty details.
John's staff is a mystery, and he has tried to use it before several times, but the only reaction he got so far was that it glows, and it's glow sometimes reveals things that mundane light does not.
I estimate lapsed time in game has been about 40-60 hours.
The holy or unholy (warlock) members of the party in particular have felt the presence of something terrible deep in the bowels of the mountain.  Scrag also has some limited sensitivity to it, but it is less defined.  In all cases, it is strong enough to be somewhat directional.


----------



## Voda Vosa

> John also only masturbates under his robe, 'cause he's pretty sure grandpa can't see there.




Hahahaha Pure gold!


----------



## Leif

Hahaha, now we know why John's robe sticks to his legs!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Blush* Did you know that when Rosalia bends down you can see over the top of her armor?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> All I'll say is: PLEASE, no amputations!




or decapitations!


----------



## Amaury

Voda Vosa said:


> Hahahaha Pure gold!




yes 24 carats! 

and Ytter, thanks!


----------



## Amaury

Scott DeWar said:


> *Blush* Did you know that when Rosalia bends down you can see over the top of her armor?






Hah! so we know what effect Rosalia has on John!!! 
I'm looking forward to seeing how John will attempt to reduce the Dry Cleaner bills and start chit-chatting lovely Rosalia!!...


----------



## Yttermayn

Fap! Fap! Fap!
Rosalia: Sshhh!  I think I hear more kobolds running this way.  Lemme bend over and put my ear to the ground...
FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP!
Tuk:  You do that.
Rosalia: They're closing fast!  Everybody ready!
Grok: What you doin', John?
John: Hold on... Almost there... 
Roderic: I'll have no part in this.
Scrag: Mebe sumun should tell her.
Tuk: No.  Not yet.
John: Rrrrr....ahhhhh...
Tuk: Ok.  Now maybe he'll be able to concentrate better in our next battle.


----------



## Voda Vosa

> "Rrrrrr"




HA!!! hahaha!


----------



## Leif

You should really be ashamed of yourself, Yttermayn! hehehehe 

Incidentally, notice how _short_ John's strokes sounded!


----------



## Helfdan

.....  I am truly speechless.  Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Man, You guys are as halarious as a pack of laughing hyenas.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> funny thing: i was listening to T J Hooker while researching this info! (Oh baby on Cold as Ice)
> 
> 
> this from the Wiki:
> 
> Earl Hooker was born in rural Quitman County, Mississippi, outside of Clarksdale. In 1930, when he was one-year old, his parents moved to Chicago. His family was musically inclined (John Lee Hooker was a cousin) and Earl was exposed to music at home at a very early age.
> 
> I also read that Earl was more chicago blues, where TJ hooker was delta blues.




I thought Shatner was Canadian!?  Who knew?


----------



## Scott DeWar

And he can sing and play instrments too! Also has a healthy tan!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ugh, double post


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia is always glad to be the centre of attention! 

xp: do we need to keep track O Grand Master Ytter or you do add them up yourself in a swift and divine stroke!


----------



## Leif

Amaury said:


> xp: do we need to keep track O Grand Master Ytter or you do add them up yourself in a swift and divine stroke!



Look at the first or second post of the RG and you'll find our xp totals.


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa: I need your spot roll in the IC thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Sorry, here it goes


----------



## Leif

Hey!  Did this suddenly become the IC?


----------



## Yttermayn

This guy makes an excellent point about the relatively nerfed ranged combat in 3.x.  Any thoughts?  I am not opposed to doing a little un-nerfing, but I want your opinions.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5251921-post9.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aside from ranger (ARCHER SPECILIZATION) feat bonuses, there is now 'fast way to ibcrease rate of fire. as has been mentioned in that thread, keep distance as a factor from the melee opponants. I am playing a pathfinder ranger (ARCHER SPECILIZATION)who could do near 100 hp damage at 20th level.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> there is now 'fast way to ibcrease rate of fire. as has been mentioned in that thread, keep distance as a factor from the melee opponants.




Can you clarify this bit?  I am confused, are you for or against un-nerfing?


----------



## Scott DeWar

me said:
			
		

> there is now 'fast way to ibcrease rate of fire. as has been mentioned in that thread, keep distance as a factor from the melee opponants.





Yttermayn said:


> Can you clarify this bit?  I am confused, are you for or against un-nerfing?




spelling correction: there is no 'fast way to increase rate of fire' as has been mentioned in that thread, keep distance as a factor from the melee opponents.

ok, first an apology: sorry for the indeterminate ambiguous statement.

I guess I am just make a statement therre after all, but i am *FOR* the idea of un-nerfing.


----------



## Leif

"Un-nerfing" -- Presumably this means that we WON'T be playing our sports with balls made from sponges?  I used to be a pretty fair hand at nerf basketball.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gandolfmithdrannor has a hellofa nerf gun i am told.


----------



## Yttermayn

Poor Balrog.  His nerf balls are always melting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ouch!


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia is off to the beach for a couple of weeks, working her tan out...
take care of her whilst I'm gone!


----------



## Yttermayn

I am certain John will.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John: *blush*shure!!!


----------



## Leif

Heh!


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC for Amaury]Rosie's bad memory may work  to Grok's advantage if he can convince her AGAIN to "try just  once"....[/sblock]




Once you go green, you'll never... uhhh... want to have sex again?


----------



## Yttermayn

Also:  I finally got my hands on a copy of Dead Island.  Anybody here play that and want to Co-op?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Let them nerfed. Tuk votes for that =P


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Once you go green, you'll never... uhhh... want to have sex again?



Grok not green so much as him crap colored.  But that greenish crap.


----------



## Scott DeWar

dead Island? what's taht? Wait, let me google first. .. .. .. ..

best that i not, as life is getting busy for me.


----------



## Yttermayn

Dead Island is a sandbox RPG zombie apocalypse game set on the fictional island of Banoi, near Papua New Guine.  Your character is one of a few people who seem immune to the infection, and can move around more freely.  Thus, it falls to you to gather the people and materials needed to escape the island.  Co-op gaming via steam is dynamic - you can jump in and out of other peoples games on the fly, in game.  It's pretty badass.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I've read about it, unfortunately my PC isn't able to run it graphically, otherwise I'll volunteer. Seems like an awesome game, and the co-op mode is quite complete for what I've read.


----------



## Yttermayn

For your listening enjoyment: Heartache-Over-Innsmouth.mp3


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn, if we're waiting for DeWar to post actions for John, we're going to be waiting awhile!  See this  post  (http://www.enworld.org/forum/5745118-post44.html ) in this thread (http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/313521-scott-dewars-absence.html)


----------



## Yttermayn

Thanks, Leif.  That is worrisome news, he is one of my favorite people here.  Sounds like he's hangin in there, though.  I guess I will run his character unless someone else qualified volunteers.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Thanks, Leif.  That is worrisome news, he is one of my favorite people here.  Sounds like he's hangin in there, though.  I guess I will run his character unless someone else qualified volunteers.



Glad to help.  Yeah, he's one of my buds here, too, and has been for, gosh, I don't even know....6 or 7 years, maybe?


----------



## Leif

You KNEW it was coming:

5th Edition D&D Announced!


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> You KNEW it was coming:
> 
> 5th Edition D&D Announced!




Ughh.  It hadn't even occurred to me, since 4th was such a tragedy.

quote: WotC stated clearly "[We are] extremely committed to tabletop gaming and the face to face experiences that D&D brings." There is clear recognition that although digital tools can enhance and supplement a game, the company has not lost sight of the fact that D&D is a tabletop roleplaying game, and not a digital experience.

Sounds like they are realizing it too.  All the complaints of D&D being too much like a computer game finally sunk in.


----------



## Leif

Vive le Pathfinder!


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Vive le Pathfinder!




Sing it, brother!


----------



## Scott DeWar

As time heals my left arm, I will be returning to my games, one by one.

David J


----------



## Helfdan

Hi!   Welcome back!


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:


> Hi!   Welcome back!



Doctor, heal thy DeWar??


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> As time heals my left arm, I will be returning to my games, one by one.
> 
> David J




As I'm sure we all know, you only need one arm to do stuff on the internet, DeWar.  No more excuses!


----------



## Yttermayn

I am thinking of a house rule concerning missile attacks on enemies engaged in melee.  I came across an idea I think would work.  Give me your opinions:

There is a -4 penalty to hit with a missile weapon on a target engaged in melee.  If the attack misses by 1-4 points, it has hit something adjacent to the target.  Resolve damage normally.  If there are more than one adjacent things, then the closest or most likely target is hit.

I like it's simplicity and it works regardless of whether the shooter has friends or enemies involved in melee.  In certain situations, it even makes sense to fire into melee, like maybe you are flanking a couple enemies who are side by side, so even if you miss, it's not likely you'll hit your flanking partner, but you could hit a different enemy.

What do you all think?


----------



## Leif

The house rule sounds workable, as long as each target retains its own AC no matter what.

Incidentally, I can't tell for sure from the new map whether there is an enemy adjacent to Grok or not.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like the idea if you check and see if the shot hits the new target's ac.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I want to sketch up and draw the characters of our most fine game. To know which to start working with first, I have decided to, of course, roll for it!

I'll roll a 1d6 and with this list, we'll know who is going to be drawn:
1. Scrag
2. Rosalia
3. Jhon
4. Roderic
5. Gork
6. Tuk

Roll: Cha-chan cha-chan! : 1 

Scrag is the winner!


----------



## Leif

Voda Vosa said:


> I want to sketch up and draw the characters of our most fine game. To know which to start working with first, I have decided to, of course, roll for it!
> 
> I'll roll a 1d6 and with this list, we'll know who is going to be drawn:
> 1. Scrag
> 2. Rosalia
> 3. Jhon
> 4. Roderic
> 5. Gork
> 6. Tuk
> 
> Roll: Cha-chan cha-chan! : 1
> 
> Scrag is the winner!



Gork?   Seriously, can't wait to see your work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*paces anxiously back and forth*


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> The house rule sounds workable, as long as each target retains its own AC no matter what.
> 
> Incidentally, I can't tell for sure from the new map whether there is an enemy adjacent to Grok or not.




Agreed.  Ditto Scott.

Voda: An honor!  Maybe I'll do Rosalia.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag raises one side of his furrowed unibrow in curious surprise.


----------



## Yttermayn

Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag raises one side of his furrowed unibrow in curious surprise.




Wondering exactly which comment raised troll unibrow...


----------



## Leif

Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag raises one side of his furrowed unibrow in curious surprise.





Yttermayn said:


> Wondering exactly which comment raised troll unibrow...



With some trolls it's surprise or intrigue.  With others, it's just restless and crawly brows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I do believe that the troll was curious about someone drawing a picture of him and what it will look like.  But you can never tell with trolls.  It could be gas.


----------



## Leif

Ahh, Troll Farts, what a lovely topic for a Monday morning


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa said:


> I want to sketch up and draw the characters of our most fine game. To know which to start working with first, I have decided to, of course, roll for it!
> 
> I'll roll a 1d6 and with this list, we'll know who is going to be drawn:
> 1. Scrag
> 2. Rosalia
> 3. Jhon
> 4. Roderic
> 5. Gork
> 6. Tuk
> 
> Roll: Cha-chan cha-chan! : 1
> 
> Scrag is the winner!




I think this did.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Here's a work in progress of Scrag. There's a lot of detials to take care of, color that went over the lines, etc, AND Still needs inking and textures.


----------



## Scott DeWar

gotta love the grin and unibrow!!!


----------



## Yttermayn

Looking good so far, Voda!  I remember something about the troll breed as being descended from an aquatic one?
update: found it-
"Whenever asked to identify himself, the young troll points a thumb in his chest and utters the word "Scrag." No one knows if its his name or if it is an indicator of an aquatic troll heritage. His sea-green and bluish hued skin would seem to indicate the latter, but he doesn't possess any of the other traits that seperate an aquatic troll from a regular troll."

FYI


----------



## Deuce Traveler

<sniff> Scrag is sooo happy.  I just tried to give Voda Vosa some XP, but it says I already gave him too much recently.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*bing* to page 1


----------



## Scott DeWar

FYI I will be in KC this weekend


----------



## Leif

*Feat switch*

Pathfinder does not list the Augment Healing Feat, that I can find, and I've never known what it does, anyway, so I've never added anything because of it.  And, I think I'd like tohave the Shield Proficiency Feat and an extra +1 AC when using a shield, anyway.  This will make him AC 18.


----------



## Scott DeWar

google search came up with this

Augment Healing
( Complete Divine, p. 79)

[General]

Your Conjuration [Healing] spells are more effective.
Prerequisite

Heal 4 ranks,
Benefit

Add +2 points per spell level to the amount of damage healed by any Conjuration [Healing] spell that you cast. For example, a 1st-level cleric with this feat casting cure light wounds would restore 1d8+3 hp. An 8th-level cleric with the Healing domain and this feat casting cure moderate wounds would restore 2d8+13 hp (9 for his caster level including the +1 caster level bonus for the Healing domain, + 4 for the feat). A 13th-level druid casting heal would restore 144 hp (130 for her caster level + 14 for the feat, since heal is a 7th-level druid spell).


from this page


----------



## Leif

That would have been nice to know a few months ago!  Sorry, guys. 

 Hey, that should workwith _Cure Minor_, too, so instead of just 1hp, it would cure1+2/level=1+4=5!  And with Pathfinder rules, Grok has unlimited _cure Minors_ available each day!  Or is that stretching it a bit too far?

Anyway, forget about switching Feats for Grok, Yttermayn.


----------



## Yttermayn

Yeah, mixing in that PF rule would clearly be an exploit.  As for the granted healing- Is that a spell?  A spell like power?  I can't find info on it, and I didn't see it mentioned in your char sheet.  I may have just missed it, but if you could direct me to the info I can give the question some consideration.
Oh, and technically, cure minor is a lvl 0 spell, so 0 times 2 still equals 0.  I'm still thinking about that one though, also.


----------



## Scott DeWar

john is down 6 points, which puts him at 1 point.

by  the way, when did this become a pathfinder game?


----------



## Yttermayn

It never did, I think Leif was just messing around.  I have thought about it, now that I have the PF book.  We are getting close to the end of the module; how would you guys feel about converting chars to PF for the next one, assuming you want to stay on with me?


----------



## Helfdan

Count me in for the long run!

I for one wouldlove to switch to PF, if the rest ofthe group agrees.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Yeah, mixing in that PF rule would clearly be an exploit.  As for the granted healing- Is that a spell?  A spell like power?  I can't find info on it, and I didn't see it mentioned in your char sheet.  I may have just missed it, but if you could direct me to the info I can give the question some consideration.
> Oh, and technically, cure minor is a lvl 0 spell, so 0 times 2 still equals 0.  I'm still thinking about that one though, also.



The granted healing is a domain power.  It's mentioned on Grok's sheet under Domains.  Not sure where you're getting the 0*2 thing.  Ahh, ok, per SPELL level -- the abbreviated version on the table just said per level, so I was thinking per caster level.  Never mind.



Helfdan said:


> Count me in for the long run!
> 
> I for one wouldlove to switch to PF, if the rest ofthe group agrees.



Count me in, too, and I'm all for Pathfinder, as well.  In fact, I've even started a little early! 



Scott DeWar said:


> by  the way, when did this become a pathfinder game?



It didn't.  My bad, totally!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Helfdan said:


> Count me in for the long run!
> 
> I for one wouldlove to switch to PF, if the rest ofthe group agrees.






Leif said:


> count me in, too, and I'm all for Pathfinder, too.  In fact, I've even started a little early, even. :S




dittos this!


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> It never did, I think Leif was just messing around.



Not messing around on purpose -- just confused, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Yttermayn

Wow, I kinda expected a roughly 50/50 response to PF.  Deuce, Amaury, Voda Vosa?


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Wow, I kinda expected a roughly 50/50 response to PF.  Deuce, Amaury, Voda Vosa?



If them thray are all agin' it, then it still bays fitty-fitty.* 

*watching "Hatfields & McCoys" as I type this.**

**A true homage to the southern redneck hillbilly.***

***Like me!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Whatever =P


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif, it's funny I've always pictured you as generously-bearded fellow.
Voda, are you mocking my sig?


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Leif, it's funny I've always pictured you as generously-bearded fellow.



Ah must say, "Thanky," for them thar kind wards.

Yttermayn, I have at various times in the past been bearded, goateed, and mustachioed, but never for more than a few months at a time.  Presently, I am, and have been for a number of years, clean-shaven.  When one's beard begins to turn gray, one finds new motivation to shave regularly.  Gray whiskers are from the devil!


----------



## Yttermayn

HAH!  I was going to mention that I had also pictured that generous beard as grey, but I didn't want to make any insulting assumptions.  Who knew you can smell old fart throught he internet?!


----------



## Leif

Hehe, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Yttermayn

When I say we are nearing the end of the module, I should make it clear that we are probably 2/3 to 3/4 the way through it, depending on player choices...
Which is good, because if we do change to PF, I'm going to have some work to do changing the entire module over and checking characters.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn, man, I am sorry that I messed up and mentioned Pathfinder by accident.  It really makes more sense to me to stick with 3.5 until the end of the module at least.  But if you were wanting to switch anyway, then I'm not _AS_ sorry, I guess.


----------



## Yttermayn

No problems.  Sticking with 3.5 till the end of the module is what I've intended to do all along.  I wasn't talking about changing _now_.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I posted in the rg thread a pathfinder starter for John


----------



## Leif

How did you do that, DeWar?  Did Yttermayn tell us how many points to build our characters with, or even what level to make them?

Never mind  --  saw what you did.  Quite clever!


----------



## Yttermayn

Thank you, Amaury, for not playing the super-annoying cliche rogue/thief character who tries to hide a little extra for themselves.  You are the FIRST player in my 23 year GMing history to do that with that type of character. +125 xp
 I also gave other little bonuses here and there.

Also: How do you look at you forum XP messages?  I can't find 'em anywhere, but my notifications say I have a new one.  But when I click on the notification, it takes me to a page that says I have so subscriptions.  Wtf?


----------



## Leif

xp messages are collected together on the Settings page, just below the New Subscribed Threads dealy..  Otherwise, you have to see each one in the thread where it was given.

Well, BUGGER!  They changed it up again.  Now I guess you have to view them each in the thread where the xp award was made.


----------



## Yttermayn

Hmmm, I got no idea where it happened.  Seems like a silly way to do things. Oh well, thanks, whoever!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Exp should be temporarily disabled for the 5e game testing. id you are not a subscriber, then you cant use the link you mentioned.


----------



## Leif

I apologize to everyone for not taking into account Grok's augment healing feat before now -- his cure spells should have been healing +2 hp per spell level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Shame!!*


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> I apologize to everyone for not taking into account Grok's augment healing feat before now -- his cure spells should have been healing +2 hp per spell level.





Scott DeWar said:


> *Shame!!*



Gloom, despair, and agony on me,
Deep, dark depression, excessive misery,
If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all,
Gloom, despair, and agony on me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

HEEE Haw!!!


----------



## Leif

Helfdan in IC said:


> ((No objections, boss!  And Leif is right, no preponderance of royal equine might could keep Roderic from leading the charge...  although all of the kings concubines offering a repast errr...  'might'  accomplish that!     ))




Good Grief!!  I'm sorry, did I ask for that?    I'm reminded of Jim Morrison's lyric, "I eat more 'chicken' than any man ever seen."


----------



## Leif

*Self-Edited* 

I'm just saying 'no' to any more redneck, in-bred, anti-intellectual humor.  Shoot, if I want that, all I've got to do is stick my head out a window!


----------



## Scott DeWar

so much to say, so little time . . . . .


----------



## Amaury

I keep asking again and again: where are our character sheets?? Can't find it in Rogue Gallery...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought I had answered this, but i guess i was wrong...

 here is rosalia


----------



## Amaury

thanks. you did. but I keep forgetting the location!

general rpg is the place
general rpg is the place
general rpg is the place
general rpg is the place
general rpg is the place
general rpg is the place
general rpg is the place


----------



## Scott DeWar

yup, he was_* unique*_ in his placement. perhaps if we change to pathfinder we can have the thread in the rg?


----------



## Yttermayn

I had no idea I'd posted the sheets thread in the wrong place until now.  Amaury, here is a link to the first post in that thread where I track experience.  There are also links in the first post that go to each character sheet.
Rogues Gallery Hub
Leif: I searched the world over and and thought I found true love.  You met another and (Pffffffft!), [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIw9waVI-m8&feature=related"]you was gone![/ame]


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn, suhhweet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

saw this its a must watch if you are having a dull day

Most Contagious Laugh - YouTube


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, first if all, Voda vosa.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Cast a fireball amidst the kobolds, wizard." *Tuk commands, but then turns with a grin. *"Right, you are useless. CHAAARGE!!!"*




 pffffft!

second, what would it take to throw an orb of acid at a particular shield?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Peek preview of my work in progress: Grok. See attachment


----------



## Scott DeWar

by the way,VV, how was Canada?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Nice, lots of good folks up there; made some really good friends, worked a lot earned some money. Its been a year and a half since I came back from there. Wouldn't mind travelling again.


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> Peek preview of my work in progress: Grok. See attachment




Looking good so far.  I imagine you'll be making him uglier when you're closer to finishing him? ;-)


----------



## Voda Vosa

It depends. I've already made the teeth, and it looks pretty orkish now. Specially when the yellow and greens kick in. I'm going to make an arc of blood from its mace, so that it looks he's smashing something.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Looking good so far.  I imagine you'll be making him uglier when you're closer to finishing him? ;-)



That was my concern!  (See my XP comment for V V.)  I like his art, but that Grok looks almost ... CUTE, for crying out loud!


----------



## Scott DeWar

kinda shrekish in a way.


----------



## Leif

Or possibly like he's some kin to a teenage mutant ninja turtle?


----------



## Yttermayn




----------



## Scott DeWar

what!?!?


----------



## Yttermayn

Hey guys,  I don't schill for companies,  but I really like and respect indie developers.   If you have an android device and like old school rpgs like ultima,  or bauldurs gate, with a huge open world, a new game has been released.   It's called 9th Dawn and I've been following it's development for awhile.   I just got it this morning and I'm loving the heck out of it.   If you have an IOS device or would rather play on the PC,  those versions will be coming in a few months also.   The game is currently on Google play store for 2 bucks. 
Another one that just started development for the pc is called "Project Eternity "  It is being made by the guys from Black Isle and Obsidian,  so if you know the rpg history of those companies,  you know it's going to be good. 
Sorry if this post seems like a commercial,  but indie development is a passion of mine,  one in which I struggle also.   I like to see these guys succeed,  and enjoy the kind of games they create.   Thanks.   I'd love to hear from any of my players or their friends who are into or want to be into the indie scene.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I'll keep my ears open for comments from rl folks.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yttermayn said:


> Hey guys,  I don't schill for companies,  but I really like and respect indie developers.   If you have an android device and like old school rpgs like ultima,  or bauldurs gate, with a huge open world, a new game has been released.   It's called 9th Dawn and I've been following it's development for awhile.   I just got it this morning and I'm loving the heck out of it.   If you have an IOS device or would rather play on the PC,  those versions will be coming in a few months also.   The game is currently on Google play store for 2 bucks.
> Another one that just started development for the pc is called "Project Eternity "  It is being made by the guys from Black Isle and Obsidian,  so if you know the rpg history of those companies,  you know it's going to be good.
> Sorry if this post seems like a commercial,  but indie development is a passion of mine,  one in which I struggle also.   I like to see these guys succeed,  and enjoy the kind of games they create.   Thanks.   I'd love to hear from any of my players or their friends who are into or want to be into the indie scene.




I thought Black Isle was old history. Awesome! Baldurs' gate and Icewind dale were the games that made me a role player, so I'll dig into this with gusto!


----------



## Yttermayn

Good to know I've got some kindred spirits here.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I was digging in Project eternity, awesome stuff, I can't wait for it to be released. The fact that its an initiative of the developers and that they have no publisher adds to the awesomeness of the game.


----------



## Yttermayn

Indeed, my very thoughts.  I've been finding more and more that indie games and particularly RPG's tend to have greater depth, interactivity, and gameplay inovation.  It's a labor of love rather than of what will sell the most.  If they make gobs of money, that's just frosting.
Don't forget to check out 9th dawn- While it's only android right now, they will be releasing an enhanced PC version (and IOs version) as well.  It's not as huge a game as Eternity or BG2, more like one of the original ultimas.  Still very fun and worth a look.
Sorry, one more suggestion, if you haven't discovered them already: Spiderweb software- I was turned off at first because the characters legs weren't animated (everything else is), but now I feel silly even saying it.  There is just so much to the RPG's they make.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Grin* not to be a pain  in the 4$$, but where are we in the game?


----------



## Yttermayn

The party is currently fighting past some tougher,  elite kobolds who block the way into a new area that is no longer plain cave walls,  but carefully crafted masonry.   Intense feelings of dread emanate from that direction as well. Sorry if the pace is slow lately.  I've put a reminder in my phone recently to remind me to update more often.   I'm finding difficulty in balancing work,  free time,  money,  motivation,  and inspiration lately.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Come on, IG!  We're just now getting to the good part!  The 'crafted' part of the dungeon is where the fun is, like all the most ferocious monsters and the really diabolical traps!  It's a DM's amusement park, for crying out loud!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> The party is currently fighting past some tougher,  elite kobolds who block the way into a new area that is no longer plain cave walls,  but carefully crafted masonry.   Intense feelings of dread emanate from that direction as well. Sorry if the pace is slow lately.  I've put a reminder in my phone recently to remind me to update more often.   I'm finding difficulty in balancing work,  free time,  money,  motivation,  and inspiration lately.




not to mention: Family!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> OOC:  Come on, IG!  We're just now getting to the good part!  The 'crafted' part of the dungeon is where the fun is, like all the most ferocious monsters and the really diabolical traps!  It's a DM's amusement park, for crying out loud!




shush you!


----------



## Leif

Heh!


----------



## Yttermayn

True enough, family takes a great deal of time also.  Not that I'm complaining, mind you.


----------



## Yttermayn

Reply to thread button not working, but quick reply does.  I am attempting to resume the game post-hack...


----------



## Scott DeWar

you can just type directly into the box now


----------



## Leif

Reply button works for me, the new post is just in a different place when it does.


----------



## Scott DeWar

major issue here: I cannot access any roge's gallery character before may of 2011. that means John Tannerson as that thread is one of the first games i joined.
_*
THIS IS MAJOR SUCKAGE!*_


----------



## Voda Vosa

We need a premium user with search function. I have Tuk in file, thankfully, so I lost nothing. *sticks out tongue.*


----------



## Scott DeWar

those files are still in the old v bulletin code and not yet transferred to the new code, or checked for malware contamination.


----------



## Leif

This implies that they will eventually come back to us, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

eventually yes.


----------



## Leif

*sigh*


----------



## darjr

URLS! I need urls. I'm working on getting urls back. I want to have something more general in place but I need more data. Pleas give me your broken urls! Ones before the malware.


----------



## Scott DeWar

seems like you got whatever it was fixed [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]!


----------



## Yttermayn

Does this help, Scott?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Saga-of-the-Dragon-Cult&p=4651399#post4651399


----------



## Scott DeWar

that would have helped. but [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION], the awesome beat you to the fix though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=28412]Amaury[/MENTION], What does Braquo translate to? For reference, it is show I watch on Hulu about French police in Paris.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I give you a more defined version of my work with Grok


----------



## Voda Vosa

He's beating someone to a pulp =P


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Voda!  Very cool picture!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

It won't let me give you anymore XP.    I'll try again after spreading some around.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I made it using a different technique than Scrag, I made no previous drawing, just plain painting.


----------



## Yttermayn

I've updated the IC thread.
I've been trying to figure out how to motivate and remind myself to update more often.  I made it so my browser automatically opens up my subscriptions page whenever I start  it, and that helps some.  I came to realize, however, that my DMing frequency dropped off about the same time Crazy Monkey stopped running any of his games.  I haven't played in any other games.  Maybe it's time for that to change.  Anybody have a game I can join?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Depending what system you wanna play in.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> I've updated the IC thread.
> I've been trying to figure out how to motivate and remind myself to update more often.  I made it so my browser automatically opens up my subscriptions page whenever I start  it, and that helps some.  I came to realize, however, that my DMing frequency dropped off about the same time Crazy Monkey stopped running any of his games.  I haven't played in any other games.  Maybe it's time for that to change.  Anybody have a game I can join?



I've got a Greyhawk Pathfinder game that's starting up soon.  The thread title says that the game is full, but I would make an exception for you, Yttermayn.  

Here's the thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...s-L10-PFDR-RPG-Questing-Knights-OOC-Game-Full


----------



## Yttermayn

Thanks guys!  Greyhawk Pathfinder sounds perfect.  I've been wanting to play PF but have been unable to so far.  I'll go have a look.


----------



## Leif

We're tickled to have you, Yttermayn!  Here's a link to the Pathfinder Reference Document for you:
Pathfinder Reference Document


----------



## Scott DeWar

See ya there Ytterman!


----------



## Yttermayn

So, with me successfully Joining Leif's Game, I'm probably going to be updating my own game more often.  Speaking of which, it's Scrag and Tuk's turns!


----------



## Leif

Yay!  That's a win-win, for sure!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know I say this a lot, but ditto this:



Leif said:


> Yay!  That's a win-win, for sure!


----------



## Amaury

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=28412]Amaury[/MENTION], What does Braquo translate to? For reference, it is show I watch on Hulu about French police in Paris.





no idea.. 

"braquage" is bank robbery


----------



## Scott DeWar

k, thanks


----------



## Leif

*WotC Dice Roller*

Wow, I never knew that there was an online dice roller maintained by WotC:  

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm

The problem is that there does not appear to be a way to reference a character or even a particular campaign on their dice roller, so is there any way to prevent cheating at all?  Can you even link a result in the game thread, or does a DM just have to take a player's word for it?  Not that any players would ever LIE or anything....


----------



## Scott DeWar

http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/

Ytterman, to address some of the listed questions raised by Leif, may I suggest the above dice roller?


----------



## Helfdan

There is always good old invisible castle


----------



## Scott DeWar

Invisible castle is down


----------



## Yttermayn

Yes, the coyotecode roller will be fine.  Not that I don't trust my players.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> Yes, the coyotecode roller will be fine.  Not that I don't trust my players.



Well, you do have to watch Leif - the scoundrel!


----------



## Leif

Hmpf!

For my reply,
I think I'll settle
For an old ditty
About a pot and a kettle


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Hmpf!
> 
> For my reply,
> I think I'll settle
> For an old ditty
> About a pot and a kettle




hey dittle dettle 
the pot and the kettle 
the frog jumped away from the quack

the dog barked up a stack
"which of you boys pointing at each other 
is calling the other black?"

is that the ditty?


----------



## Leif

Voda Vosa in IC said:


> _Can't really say I care much about anything, heh, I'm kinda Tuk without the chains. And the 16 in STR_



Voda, that's probably the safest way to be with DeWar.  Not sure if you've noticed this, but he's kind of a turd nugget at times.  Of course I say that in the nicest way possible, with all the admiration and respect I can muster.  

And, one turd nugget to another, who loves ya, sd?


----------



## Scott DeWar

@ Leif:


----------



## Scott DeWar

speaking of turd nuggets:

http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/...rds-pop-up-44-years-later?lite&lite=obnetwork


----------



## Scott DeWar

Please take note, I will be AFK pretty much all day tomorrow as I will be in surgery. Thank you.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Yttermayn

Please, Bethesda, STOP GIVING THE WOLVES CRACK!!!
[sblock=Silly]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

I will be going on vacation this coming week, and will have limited access, so expect infrequent updates.  Not that you are likely to notice.  Ahem...


----------



## Yttermayn

So how did the surgery go,  Scott?   I had a little of my own on my vacation.   Ironically,  I cut myself opening a new first aid kit bad enough to need stitches.  We drove 30 miles from our campsite to a hospital only to have the water pump blow out in the emergency room parking lot.


----------



## Leif

Lovely!  Hope everything worked out.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> So how did the surgery go,  Scott?   I had a little of my own on my vacation.   Ironically,  I cut myself opening a new first aid kit bad enough to need stitches.  We drove 30 miles from our campsite to a hospital only to have the water pump blow out in the emergency room parking lot.




that is like insult to you injury!

cataract surgery went exceedingly well, tooth extraction, not so well.


----------



## Leif

Ouch!  Bummer, DeWar.  But the tooth is out for good now?


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes. feels like food is in the socket still, though


----------



## Leif

It's most likely just a hunk of gum flesh, possibly still attached.  When I had my wisdom teeth cut out I experienced something similar due to the oral surgeon's saw not making smooth cuts through the tissue.  If you think it's gross to READ about, you just have no flipping IDEA!


----------



## Scott DeWar

They already extracted a piece of the tooth that was still in my jaw. it 



Spoiler



still has flesh clinging to the tooth piece


. how's that for gross!?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Seen worst


----------



## Scott DeWar

so have I, like when I had to 



Spoiler



pack my own abscess with 20 inches of 1 inch wound pack gauze twice a day


. that was quite horrid.


----------



## Yttermayn

OK, OK.  When I was 15 I had to have a weak spot inside my nose cauterized to make some thick scar tissue so I wouldn't keep getting bloody noses.  (No anesthetic, BTW)  I have allergies, and you would not believe how bad that  burns and triggers the sneeze reflex.  Worse, they packed a couple feet of gauze up that nostril, [sblock=Groady]which of course gets soaked with mucus because of all the irritation, and you can't blow it out. It gets worse, too. I was in junior high, the worst possible social situation to be in when you have something gross going on. I sneezed in class, and shot about a foot of the now yellowed, soggy gauze out of my nose, where it hung from my face. I ran outside the classroom, teacher yelling at me, trying to pack it back in. I finally pulled it all out like the worst ever magicians silk scarf trick.[/sblock]
My finger's healing nicely, and the truck got fixed eventually.  We thought we were in the clear at one point and started down the on ramp, when the high heat alarm went off.  After a lot of stifled swearing, and a call to the mechanic, I illegally drove it back up the on ramp and back to the garage.  Several stops were made to let the engine cool on the way.  The mechanic discovered that when he refilled the coolant, there must have been an air bubble trapped inside and he had evidently under filled it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hmmmm. in Jr high Most horrid.


----------



## Yttermayn

I apologize for the pace of this adventure.   Being my first pbp gm gig,  I didn't realize how boring a "hack n'  slash" module might get,  especially when most of the  monsters are carbon copies.   I've done some tweaking to make it more interesting,  but not enough.  It's hard to tell what will goof the story and what won't.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I appreciate the horror and slaughter. I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## Helfdan

"We're all still here, boss!!!"


----------



## Yttermayn

Thx,  sometimes I get the sense that players are getting bored or frustrated with repetitive events or other things that don't play out well in the slow paced pbp environment.  Maybe it's just projection on my part.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Thx,  sometimes I get the sense that players are getting bored or frustrated with repetitive events or other things that don't play out well in the slow paced pbp environment.  Maybe it's just projection on my part.



Projection, clearly.



Helfdan said:


> "We're all still here, boss!!!"



What he[elfdan] said!


----------



## Scott DeWar

That's ok, I just got out of the hospital, so I am glad for the slow pace.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> That's ok, I just got out of the hospital, so I am glad for the slow pace.



Oh, yeah!  How'd everything turn out for you?  Didja get cool new bionic schtuff?


----------



## Yttermayn

You're back just in time to enjoy some stellar rp!   Drama with the hot chick; I  figured John will want to be all over it.  I find it hilarious that the hallucinations are not really bothering the characters experiencing them,  but are driving others nuts.


----------



## Yttermayn

XP updated.  Getting close!


----------



## Scott DeWar

New bionic gut muscles for belly laughing, and bionic butt for fart powered jet propulsion.

The spent 10 hours for a colostomy takedown and abdominal rebuild/ I have about 200 stitches and 24 staples.

correction: 30 staples


----------



## Helfdan

Gentlemen, we have the technology.  We CAN rebuild him...


----------



## Leif

*The Six Million Cent DeWar*



Scott DeWar said:


> New bionic gut muscles for belly laughing, and bionic butt for fart powered jet propulsion.
> 
> The[y] spent 10 hours for a colostomy take-down and abdominal rebuild/ I have about 200 stitches and 24 staples.



That's great.  I've never known of anyone who had a colostomy take-down.



Helfdan said:


> Gentlemen, we have the technology.  We CAN rebuild him...



What's this WE stuff?  Maybe YOU can,  but if I tried, he'd look like the crewmen who were part of the failed transport in the first Star Trek movie.  Makes me glad for Docs like you, Helfdan.


----------



## Yttermayn

Amaury,  I  can't find anything about the Black Arrow guild/society /whatever.   Do you remember what you had in mind?


----------



## Amaury

Hi, the only thing I had about it is the 1st pm that you sent to me long ago.

if you want I reply to it so you ahve it again.

but originally I believe that you gave Rose a special role. I didn't have anything in mind. 


you're talking of XPs?  
where do we find them? sorry I always get lost on this website.


----------



## Leif

Amaury, look in post # 1 of the RG for our xp.


----------



## Yttermayn

Hmm,  ok.   I have some notions of what they are,  but I wonder at what sort of secret society you see Rose as likely to be a part of?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> That's great.  I've never known of anyone who had a colostomy take-down.



Also known as colen re-assingment, I think.




Leif said:


> What's this WE stuff?  Maybe YOU can, .. .. .. .. ..  Makes me glad for Docs like you, Helfdan.



 [MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION], Are you a doctor? Was this surgery as tricky as I was told with a dirty operation done at the same time as a sterile operation?


----------



## Helfdan

Yes, I'm a doc...  but don't think ill of me because of my peers..    :-D

Well, I hate the use of the word 'dirty' when talking about surgery, but...

Any time you deal with bowel, the surgery is not sterile (eg bacteria are present) because intestines are supposed to have bacteria inside them.  

The abdominal wall repair is supposed to be completely sterile, once you get past the skin.  

Therefore, surgeons used to worry that you may contaminate the second surgery with the first one.  But most surgeons now a days routinely combine those types of surgeries without complications.  

(I'm not a surgeon, I'm a hematologist/oncologist.  Thus I am used to tilting with chimerae, dragons, and other nasty beasties in a quixotic sort of way)


----------



## Leif

Thanks for that, Helfdan!  I assume that the bill for your professional expertise will be arriving soon?  Hmm, I wonder if our insurance might pay for the consult?

BTW, as a hematologist/oncologist, are you primarily concerned with treating leukemia, myeloma, and lymphoma?  **  I just checked ask.com and learned that your specialty is concerned with cancers of the blood and the blood-forming organs, which is mostly the bone marrow?  I wonder whether the kidneys and liver are also covered by your specialty since they filter the blood?

This goes right along with my mother-in-law being a patient at MD Anderson in Houston -- she has lymphoma (currently in remission, thankfully) and Hashimoto's Syndrome.


----------



## Helfdan

Hematology and medical oncology are two separate specialties, but for traditional reasons, in the US physicians choosing these fields most of the time train in both.  (In Europe and Asia they are completely separate) So as a hematologist I see all kinds of diseases of the blood, including leukemia, lymphoma, etc, as well as anemia, clotting disorders, and bleeding problems (such as hemophilia).  As an oncologist, I basically treat all sorts of cancer, including liver and kidney tumors, and of course the more common ones such as breast, colon, and lung cancer.  

Glad to hear your mother in law is OK!  It's a pretty small world, I did my heme/onc training in MD Anderson (lived in Houston for 6 years).  

And don't worry, general medical questions are on the house! :-D


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:


> Hematology and medical oncology are two separate specialties, but for traditional reasons, in the US physicians choosing these fields most of the time train in both.  (In Europe and Asia they are completely separate) So as a hematologist I see all kinds of diseases of the blood, including leukemia, lymphoma, etc, as well as anemia, clotting disorders, and bleeding problems (such as hemophilia).  As an oncologist, I basically treat all sorts of cancer, including liver and kidney tumors, and of course the more common ones such as breast, colon, and lung cancer.
> 
> Glad to hear your mother in law is OK!  It's a pretty small world, I did my heme/onc training in MD Anderson (lived in Houston for 6 years).
> 
> And don't worry, general medical questions are on the house! :-D



Yes, you may not recall, but we've spoken of the MD Anderson connection before.  My in-laws think they hung the moon.  And, another odd and somewhat eerie synchronicity: Lou grew up with me in Jonesboro, Arkansas and is now an attorney living in Houston, while you studied in Houston before returning to PR, and of course now we're all three active on ENWorld.  He was a real scientist before he went to law school -- now he specializes in patent law.  I had scientific aspirations, but they didn't survive my undergraduate studies, and I chose law as the fastest way to get a doctoral degree.

Whew!  Thanks for going so easy on me financially!  I was sweating bullets there for a second.

Thanks for the good thoughts about Mrs. Marie.  She's an awesome lady, and I'm kinda partial to her pretty daughter, too.


----------



## Helfdan

That's right, we had talked about Anderson...  getting forgetful in my old age...


----------



## Yttermayn

Wow.   It's like...  It's like you are all real people!  Whoa.


----------



## Helfdan

Sorry for the hijack, boss!!


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Wow.   It's like...  It's like you are all real people!  Whoa.



In the flesh!  Or, at least a series of excited electrons doing a twenty-five cent imitation of flesh.



Helfdan said:


> Sorry for the hijack, boss!!



Hijack?  We don't need no steenking hijack!  At least this is the OOC...it could have been much, much worse.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Haha that made my day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Helfdan, wit the hematology side then you will understand when i say something like my hemoglobin was 7.3 Friday. The 10 hour surgery they did on me on the 28th they did not give me any transfusion. My blood was in such good condition in the pre-op blood work and there was pretty much very little loss during the work, they saw no need for any I guess.

As for hyjack, I thought tha this is where we talk of this stuff? Or should this be in the IC using 







*OOC:*


 ooc blocks?


----------



## Helfdan

As long as you're eating well, you should make that up in a jiffy!


----------



## Leif

Yeah, DeWar, eat a bunch of liver (beef or chicken, personally I prefer chicken) and a big steak, and you'll crank out those red blood cells in no time.  And LOTS of water -- drink GALLONS of water.  After I give blood, I try to always treat myself to the biggest, bloodiest hamburger I can find and a super-large soda.  I've made it a point to give blood occasionally since I needed so much blood after my two car crashes.  I've now given somewhere above two gallons but I'm not sure exactly how much.  I am almost to the point now where I can just drive down the street where the red cross office is, hang my arm out the window, and squirt 'em a quart or two.  Ok, it's not that easy, but I can donate a quart in a very short time.

And, seriously, if you're not doing so already, drinking massive amounts of water will make you feel like a totally new man after a week or so.  The benefits are myriad and wondrous.  Your bowels will grovel before you and thank you profusely.


----------



## Yttermayn

Naw,  this is exactly the place for Ooc stuff.   Good to hear things are going ok for you Scott.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Soda? That's poison. Water on the other hand is what you should drink. Don't listen to the lawyer. =P


----------



## Leif

Voda Vosa said:


> Soda? That's poison. Water on the other hand is what you should drink.



Yeah, I agree.  I was just trying to make allowances for those who have not sworn-off the cola addiction yet.  That, and a Dr. Pepper or Mtn. Dew Throwback is a refreshing change of pace a time or two per week.

By and large, however, I agree with you -- Don't listen to the lawyer.  Any lawyer.  Unless you're in court being represented by him/her.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tuesday they pulled all 30 staples and gave the ok for up to 3 miles of walking per day. I am ecstatic!! My favorite wifi place is a 2 mile round trip and the VA is a 3 mile round trip! I still wish I had a car.

I am still under a 10 lb carry limit, so practice with the 50 caliber sniper rifle is out.

I have been eating Marie Calander microwave meals and sandwiches of fresh tomatoes and red leaf lettuce, but I have half a pork loin that I took out of the freezer that is soon to be cut and marinated. 1 or 2 microwave meals left. Greek yogurt is almost out which is a crying shame.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> I am still under a 10 lb carry limit, so practice with the 50 caliber sniper rifle is out.
> .




Gosh,  limited to 10 lbs,  I 'd have to get help aiming in the bathroom.  Poor guy!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Tuesday they pulled all 30 staples and gave the ok for up to 3 miles of walking per day. I am ecstatic!! My favorite wifi place is a 2 mile round trip and the VA is a 3 mile round trip! I still wish I had a car.
> 
> I am still under a 10 lb carry limit, so practice with the 50 caliber sniper rifle is out.
> 
> I have been eating Marie Calander microwave meals and sandwiches of fresh tomatoes and red leaf lettuce, but I have half a pork loin that I took out of the freezer that is soon to be cut and marinated. 1 or 2 microwave meals left. Greek yogurt is almost out which is a crying shame.



Be careful about eating those frozen dinners for too long.  I did that several years back and wound up with the screaming trots for awhile.



Yttermayn said:


> Gosh,  limited to 10 lbs,  I 'd have to get help aiming in the bathroom.  Poor guy!



That's ten POUNDS not ten GRAMS!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> That's ten POUNDS not ten GRAMS!



good reply!

I ate the last frozen dinner last night. My next meal is to be pork loin with sweet baby ray's bbq sauce.


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> That's ten POUNDS not ten GRAMS!




Yes,  lbs stands for pounds.   I feel sorry for you that you could even conceive of comparing the two,  given the subject matter.


----------



## Leif

Heh.  to quote ... someone ... "wutevr."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hi guys. Just got out of the hospital. post operative complication. Back home.


----------



## Leif

What happened?  Did you get walloped for feeling-up a nurse?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Naw, she dragged me off to a closet and had her way with me for several days. She was a hottie, and left me so exhausted and with a broken body, I needed a day to recover.


----------



## Leif

Guess it was handy to be right there at the 'patch-'em-up-shack' in case she gave you the clap or crabs or something.


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: the clap

I am taking so many antibiotics still, I would guess the clap would run away screaming in terror. 

They have given me so much iv antibiotics, I am still rebuilding my digestive system with massive amounts of Greek yogurt.


----------



## Leif

You could still get antibiotic-resistant Super-Clap, or better yet, crabs wearing little shirts with an "S" on the front!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You izz skarein me now.


----------



## Leif

I do try.


----------



## Guest 11456

Wow! Good to see that another one of my games is still going after all this time. This site has been blocked for about 3 years now. Surprised to see that is now unblocked.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey guys, back from a stay at the hospital, again. Sheesh, this is getting old.


----------



## Lou

Hope you're sorted out for at least a while...


----------



## Scott DeWar

So do I. That was a rough go this time.


----------



## Leif

Welcome home, SD!  
Break a leg! 
You know what I mean....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ouch!!!​​​now look wacha did! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Yttermayn

This post is to let you know I intend to phase myself out of the PBP scene.  You've all noticed the slow update rate I'm sure.  It comes from the fact that with everything going on IRL, I have a hard time mustering the interest and spending the scant free time available to me to post an update. I'm going to continue to slowly update my game thread and hopefully draw it to a close as long as players still post, but I just can't keep up with anything faster at this time.  This has nothing to do with how you are all playing, I am frankly surprised you've stuck with me this long.  I am simply worn out on PBP in general.
Thanks for the years of playing and GMing.
Yttermayn


----------



## Scott DeWar

*very sad*


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm really sad too, This is the game that has survived the most for me and that has drawn my attention the most as well. I'll be here.


----------



## Leif

I'd also really hate to lose the last game that I have where I play alongside many of you.  Seems like you and I have played in quite a few games over the years, Voda, but this is the last one still going.

Couldn't we elect a DM from amongst ourselves, or maybe even have two or three who switch off as DMs every couple of months?  Without Yttermayn's material, we'd probably need to do a "soft restart" where we assume that the characters have returned home again to re-supply and stuff, and then start a new adventure.  That's one idea anyway.


----------



## Voda Vosa

That's a good idea, although we can still wait for the remaining few updates before that


----------



## Scott DeWar

What we did on the table top game was one of us would dm an adventure, then switch off to the next dm and rotate like that.


----------



## Leif

Following your suggestion, DeWar, would the character belonging to the DM become an NPC while he DMed?


----------



## Yttermayn

Whoever ends up dming, I have a few character secrets to divulge to do with as you see fit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Following your suggestion, DeWar, would the character belonging to the DM become an NPC while he DMed?



That would be correct.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I could run it and finish this portion up, since I purchased the Saga of the Dragon Cult boxed set some years back.  I promise I haven't opened it up since jumping into this campaign.  Someone else can run Scrag.  He's an easy character to use since all he does his hack up things.


----------



## Yttermayn

My intention is to finish out this module. It would likely be at a slow pace. If someone did take over before that time in order to get a faster posting rate, that'd be fine, it'd just have a very different feel.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am ok with the present pace and dm.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I am also fine with it.


----------



## Leif

Roger that -- all is well here


----------



## Helfdan

I'm fine with the pace too.


----------



## Voda Vosa

The pace is great


----------



## Amaury

Hi guys,

sorry I haven't checked the OOC thread..

well, for me the pace is too slow if I'm brutally honest. it's the difficulty in PbP as if you dont have a regular frequency, the interest in the character and story fades and you have to remember every time where you're at etc.

so personally I'd be happier with a slightly faster pace or at least more regular one but I perfectly understand that real life gets in. so whoever takes this on till the end is fine by me. just if the pace can improve - you know, the final sprint! ;-)

in any case, it's been fun playing Rosalia. my first time as a woman.. oooh i feel all strange actually ;-)

so thanks Ytter in any case.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Any hot flashes?


----------



## Amaury

Scott DeWar said:


> Any hot flashes?




Hey how did you guess??


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hear they are common to women. Jus' sayn'.


----------



## Yttermayn

*Sorry.*

I am sorry, folks.  I just don't have it in me anymore.  Between IRL stuff (mostly), lack of free time, and just a complete loss of interest in PBP in general, I have to call it.  You are all free to do whatever you like with the thread.  You have been great players and some have been great GMs for me, and I appreciate that.  I just can't fulfill my GMing duties any longer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Does any one have the game? I want to keep playing!

If no one does, where can I get a copy of it?


----------



## Leif

Best wishes, Yttermayn.  You will be missed, but its no good us keeping you here if you're not having fun.  I'd say that we'll miss you in my game, too, but that game is also still somewhat stalled.  Anyway, _vaya con dios, amigo_!*



* OK, I don't know where to go with that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Definitely a major bummer. You and I have gamed here a long time!


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:


> I am sorry, folks.  I just don't have it in me anymore.  Between IRL stuff (mostly), lack of free time, and just a complete loss of interest in PBP in general, I have to call it.  You are all free to do whatever you like with the thread.  You have been great players and some have been great GMs for me, and I appreciate that.  I just can't fulfill my GMing duties any longer.




Thanks for DMing this!  I had a blast!


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:


> Thanks for DMing this!  I had a blast!



I second this sentiment!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yeah I had a real good time, the most enjoyable game I have ever played. 

*On the spanish note: "Go with God my friend."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Don't goooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I have the boxed set.


----------



## Leif

Deuce for DM!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce, Do you have time to run this game?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I do and can... if you guys are willing to wait the 30 days for me to get back from the Middle East.


----------



## Helfdan

No problem!  awesome!


----------



## Leif

Sure, I'll wait!  Who's got the tiddly winks?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deus, you are Military right?

Leif, can you play that with manhole covers?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Great, I can't wait!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm a reservist, so I deploy in the military at times and a contractor at others.  Right now I'm deployed as a member of the military and will be so for a bit and then I convert back.

I should be home on the Ides of August, but I'll let you know as things change.


----------



## Scott DeWar

First and foremost, Thank you very much for your service!!

Second, I will wait for your time to open. I, and every one else, have waited patiently along for this game and, At least I, can wait for any movement on this game.

I served for 4 years and 9 months. I understand your absences.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks.   I usually answer, "Thanks for paying your overblown taxes."

Should be a couple weeks now.  Still waiting for my ticket back home.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey, If my over blown taxes keep you alive, I am happy to pay that part of them. If I expound further, t starts on a downward spiral od a political rant that could very well Cause 'Summon Banhammer IX', A spell I would not want inflicted upon us.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> 'Summon Banhammer IX'



Eeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeek!




Precisely.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Hey, I am back in the States and reviewing the in character thread while going over my boxed set.  In short, I should be able to move on with running this game soon.  Who is still in?


----------



## Leif

I'm here, and unless the apocalypse occurred while I was napping, Dewar is still hanging around, too.  I won't even try to vouch for anyone else.


----------



## Helfdan

Still here!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]


----------



## Scott DeWar

You rang? also, I am guessing you made it home!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Yes, but the return was an adventure all its own.  I am looking over the two IC threads and just realized they are a total of 283 pages of info thus far!  Pretty amazing!

Still awaiting Voda Vosa, but it will take me until tomorrow to review where the party has been so I can mark a number of these areas as explored.  It's kind of funny remembering past encounters and comparing them to what the book says is going on.

I can continue to RP Scrag, but it would be great if we could get another player to take him over.  If there are any lurkers around and want to join in, now would be a good time.  Likewise, if someone wants to invite a fellow to play, Scrag is an easy character to use.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, I have all the explored rooms figured out.  This last room was tough to place since the book doesn't have zombies.  Since our characters leveled up, Ytterman swapped the original enemies with tougher ones.  I'll need just a little more time to figure out appropriate AC and hit points for each of the enemies, but look for the next post within the next couple days.

The nice news is that we are pretty close to the end of the adventure.  The party is actually about 4/5s of the way through the dungeon.

The biggest issue I am running into is how to handle the zombomb Ytterman introduced, but I have an idea...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Would you consider asking in the talking the talk threads? [oops, let  me finish this post. I was interrupted by a living human interloper!] consider asking in the talking the talk threads for a player to take over scrag?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I (the poster formerly known as crazy_monkey1956 and thus Scrag's creator) have been thinking about it, but I'd have a lot of catch-up reading to do.  

On the other hand, seeing Scrag taken over by a third player would also be amusing...Scrag, the Multi-Faceted Troll.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ooo Ooo! that would be awesome having you back!


----------



## Leif

Yes, please come back, MV??

(Crazily Masquerading Vampire Monkey?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm up for some crazy monkey/masquerading vampire troll action.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I don't suppose someone would be willing to give me the TL;DR of the past couple of years of this game?


----------



## Leif

Not only do I not know what you're talking about, I'm not sure that I remember the character I was playing.    Let's see, I think he was a cleric, maybe....


----------



## Deuce Traveler

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Gallery)-Yttermayn-s-Saga-of-the-Dragon-Cult

John Tannerson, Focused Conjurer played by Scott DeWar
Grok, Half-Orc Cleric played by Leif
Roderic, Paladin, Played by Helfdan
Scrag, the Troll, Played by MasqueradingVampire
Rosalia, Rogue, Played by Amaury
Tuk, Fighter, Played by VodaVosa

As for what has been going on, the party entered the ogre cave a long time ago and found out that there are strange and alien influences that are corrupting the humanoids inside.  The party has mostly fought against corrupted kobolds, but also an ogre, and later a derro that gave them trouble.  Oh, and giant insects and beetles.  As the party has progressed their bodies have slowly been corrupted by a black, alien goo filled with worm-like fibers.  John seems the most corrupted right now.  The party travelled down into a lower level from the caves and are now inside what seems to be a man-made dungeon.  They just left a library filled with dark and forbidden arcane knowledge.  

They then entered this room, which looks like a huge garden, but kobolds rushed forward to deposit zombie pods (that grew into real zombies) in front of the heroes.  Then the zombies engaged the party while the kobolds stepped back.  The party is in the middle of that battle now.

Anyone else want to fill in the gaps about the evil wizard that once ran this place?  I am not around my manual right now, but will be back to it tonight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-quot-(IC)-2&p=6363464&viewfull=1#post6363464

I promised you a post and there it is!  John is up, Roderic is down with 0 hit points.

I had to spend some time deconstructing the recent battle.  Ytterman had a clerical issue in the last couple of posts.  John had recently hit a kobold, but that was not properly labelled.  Also, Scrag had killed two zombies, not one.  You guys were able to take down two more zombies this round.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Is Scrag still on the path to developing psionics eventually?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

That would explain some of the oddities in the game, where Scrag has perceived things unperceived by others.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Deuce Traveler said:


> That would explain some of the oddities in the game, where Scrag has perceived things unperceived by others.




Yeah, my original plan with him was to multi-class into psychic warrior once his troll racial class was done and give him a related feat or two prior to that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> I promised you a post and there it is!  John is up, Roderic is down




ahh the ups and downs of the adventurer's life. I will post soon - ish


----------



## Leif

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Yeah, my original plan with him was to multi-class into psychic warrior once his troll racial class was done and give him a related feat or two prior to that.



Oh!  That is so wild and unheard of that it's almost unbelievable!  Further evidence of your psychosis, I surmise.



Deuce Traveler said:


> I had to spend some time deconstructing the recent battle.  Ytterman had a clerical issue in the last couple of posts.  John had recently hit a kobold, but that was not properly labelled.  Also, Scrag had killed two zombies, not one.  You guys were able to take down two more zombies this round.



EXCELLENT job, DT!  Thanks for putting in the time and effort required to do it right!


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm back! Been sorta like dragging my feet lately, but I'm back to normal.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good to have you back, V V!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> ahh the ups and downs of the adventurer's life. I will post soon - ish




sorry guys, I was really tired yesterday from some new activity. I now have in the ic my action.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No worries.  I'm just glad we've been able to press forward without too many bumps.  Amazing for such a long break.


----------



## Scott DeWar

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Scrag waits a moment.  Though his  thinking process wasn't terribly complex, he knew that sometimes  prisoners could be useful...as provisions if nothing else.




when I read that I snickered myself to tears!


----------



## Scott DeWar

This is knowen and mentioned, I am guessing:

  Although there is no magic detected on the medallions, the paladin  notices that each radiates with a faint taint of evil.  You do also find  a strange etched in the medallions.  John recognizes it as the symbol  of the ancient wizard known as Tsathzar Rho.

I am guessing this is pool  mentioned:

   Just beyond the largest nestle of black vines and in the northwest  corner of the room can just barely be seen a liquid-filled pool with  some still objects floating on the top, but it is hard to see anything  else passed the vegetation unless you want to push, cut or burn your way  past the thick vines.



And this is the stairs down:

A small structure of black rock stands in the center of this dark  garden.  It is square and has a wide door frame with no door.  A  staircase leading further down into the depths of this dungeon can be  seen just passed the door frame opening.



For starters, I did not see the post this came from as it was posted at the same moment as I had!

I, as a player am hearing all kinds of alarm bells hounding - Basic player paranoia - 

1. all of the dead or well defined vegetation

2. log dead bird skeletons in that empty fountain

3.  Each thorn seems sticky with a black, gooish excretion.

4. small structure of black rock stands in the center of this dark garden

5. The soil is gray and gritty like ash


These all things catch my eye as a player. I will now re-post this in the ooc thread . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, Since we are advancing to level 3, I want to make sure the source book : Complete Arcane is ok to use. There is a prestige class I want, spells I want and feats I want in that book.

is that ok?


----------



## Voda Vosa

My opinion is that Jhon should melt the pointy vegetation with his acid splash so we can check the pool and then advance to the third level.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

If you want to investigate the pool first, go ahead and do so.  We need some filler while people are creating their characters, and it would be better to use up some spells now rather than after you rest and replenish.

Scott DeWar, I am alright with Complete Arcane as I have a copy, but I would also like to hear your idea.


----------



## Scott DeWar

prc plan: Elemental Savant: fire [Walking in grandpa's footsteps]
feat: Energy substitution [fire]
Spell: Fire burst


----------



## Scott DeWar

talk like a pirate day: 8 days 8 hours 4minutes and 25 seconds to go!

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scott, sorry for the delay.  I had to rush to Texas for a family emergency.  You are approved for the character class you wanted.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I said this in the DCC thread, Remember: family always first!

And thanks for the approval!


----------



## Leif

Been reading more about the feat Radiant Fire that I had planned to take for Grok at L3.  It is widely panned as being a horrible feat, and largely useless.  I'd like to select Extra Channel for Grok instead, if that's ok?  I think that would help the party greatly, especially since Grok can now heal 2d6 hp of damage at L3 with each Channeling of energy he performs.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Any leads on that troll progression?


----------



## Helfdan

Confirming, we're still 3.5, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wish we were pathfinder, but I do believe we are still 3.5.


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:


> Confirming, we're still 3.5, right?





Scott DeWar said:


> I wish we were pathfinder, but I do believe we are still 3.5.



This is true, Extra Channel may not be on the list of 3.5E feats, but, heck, it _ought_ to be!  Shouldn't it??


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk leveled up to 3, picked dodge as feat, no other significant changes


----------



## Amaury

Deuce, did you see my pm?


----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, I think John is updated.


----------



## Leif

Grok is updated, sorta, pending approval/disapproval of his feat choice and possible choice of a replacement feat.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sorry.  I have a family emergency that is ongoing, so I had to take a trip to Texas but I'm back on the East Coast now.

Leif, I am fine with your decision to change feat for level three, but Extra Channeling is a Pathfinder feat, not a 3.5 feat.  Sorry.

Helfdan, we are still using 3.5.

Amaury, Just answered your PM.

MV, no luck on the troll progression.  There is nothing on my computer, so next I plan to search through this OOC thread to see if I can find a discussion of it.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Its probably posted in the first OOC thread if someone can track that down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

You are correct.  Here is the troll progression: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ult-quot-OOC&p=4657760&viewfull=1#post4657760


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Groovy!  Thanks.   

Scrag has been updated.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the feat ruling, DT.  I'll get the disallowed feat nixed right away.  I replaced it with Weapon Focus (Heavy Mace).


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Leif, no problem.  I agree with you about the feat in theory, but in practice it would be the equivalent of allowing all Pathfinder rules into 3.5 and that is just not a mess I am prepared to handle.


----------



## Leif

I understand, DT.  Actually, the whole thing came about because I was too lazy to dig out my 3.5 PH, and the Pathfinder book was right there in plain sight and exceedingly easy to get.  Turns out, though, that I had forgotten about having the 3.5 PH on .pdf on my laptop, so it was even easier to get, and only required 8-10 muscles instead of 15-20!


----------



## Voda Vosa

http://www.d20srd.org/

In case you want to max out your laziness.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, V.V.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I will review the character edits due to the level-ups quite shortly.  I'm sorry for the delay, but my dad's failing health is my primary concern right now as he only has a few days left with us.  Not an excuse on my part, but more of an explanation for why my posting has gone from continuous and constant.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

My condolences.  Family matters are way more important than this.  I'm sure everyone here understands.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> I'm sorry for the delay, but my dad's failing health is my primary concern right now as he only has a few days left with us.  Not an excuse on my part, but more of an explanation for why my posting has gone from continuous and constant.




oh man, dude! As MV says, family first.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Hell yes, don't even turn the computer on!


----------



## Leif

Absolutely!  Hopefully, you won't even see this post for several days, but you have my warmest condolences, too.


----------



## Helfdan

Sorry to hear about your dad, man


----------



## Voda Vosa

Woops forgot to paste the ref save: 20


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thanks guys.  I'm going to try to do all my updates today, since tomorrow I am driving for two days straight in order make it to San Antonio for the funeral, then two days back.  So Monday might be my next update after this.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Do not be alarmed.  I am still me.  I just (finally) managed to change my screen name to something a little less World of Darkness and a little more me.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I created a new post on experience points here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Dragon-Cult&p=6403261&viewfull=1#post6403261

Also I am checking out your level 3 characters now and have a question on hit points.  I was assuming that Ytterman had called for a standard full hit points at first level and 3/4 hps per succeeding levels, but Tuk's hit points look like they are maxed and Scrag's hps look too low.  Can anyone clarify?

Anyway... everyone is fully rested and healed with spells restored... time to move on...


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Because Scrag is using a monster progression, he doesn't get a hit die every level.  In fact, he didn't get a hit die increase at level 3, just ability score boosts.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, we are moving on nicely now.  Anyone have any questions from my last IC post where you became avatars?  You are on the home stretch now if you haven't guessed already.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Are there any character or god specific benefits or just the general stuff in the post?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kiraya_TiDrekan, what is meant by "everything ever" on your campaign lists?

Also, since the Iron staff is from a temple of Pelor, that is the affiliation of John. Just for information.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Everything D&D Ever = A campaign featuring every official D&D adventure in a setting that mashes together as much of the official setting material as I can cram into one planet.

Everything World of Darkness = A chronicle featuring every official WoD adventure/story and following the metaplot from beginning to end, tweaking the timeline slightly to start in 2000 and end in 2012 (as opposed to the official run of 1991 to 2004).

Everything Pathfinder = A campaign featuring every official Pathfinder module and Adventure Path set on a Golarion that progresses as the adventures do, thus incorporating the events of each adventure and the PCs actions.

Yes, they are all crazy ambitious and will likely never actually be completed but...why the hell not, eh?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Everything D&D Ever =
> 
> . . . . EDIT . . . . . .​
> Yes, they are all crazy ambitious and will likely never actually be completed but...why the hell not, eh?



crazy and ambitious. yup, sums it up nicely!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Are there any character or god specific benefits or just the general stuff in the post?




Just the stuff in the post.  The module makes the effect quite generic, most likely so a DM could run this in any setting.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Deuce Traveler said:


> Just the stuff in the post.  The module makes the effect quite generic, most likely so a DM could run this in any setting.




What is this module, by the way?  What company was it published by?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Goodman Games: http://www.goodman-games.com/5200preview.html

Ytterman and I both had the boxed set, and right now you are playing DCC #2: Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho.  

Remember the good old days, when adventures were underground, NPCs were there to be killed, and the finale of every dungeon was the dragon on the 20th level? Those days are back. Dungeon Crawl Classics adventures don’t waste your time with long-winded speeches, weird campaign settings, or NPCs who aren’t meant to be killed. Each adventure is 100% good, solid dungeon crawl, with the monsters you know, the traps you remember, and the secret doors you know are there somewhere.

Before there was Áereth, the Known Realms, or the gazetteer that hints to the myriad of adventures set therein, there was Tsathzar Rho, the Witch Queen, Nockmort the Mad Treant, and Pyraxus the Red Dragon. Fearsome villains all, the four reigned with terror and violence across the Known Realms, and a many a troupe of aspiring heroes fell before their evil machinations. Now all four classic villains can be found together in this single, epic adventure path. Saga of the Dragon Cult is a collection of four classic DCC adventures that takes PCs from 1st level all the way to 10th level and beyond. Beginning play as mere apprentices, woodsmen, petty thieves, and sellswords, the PCs grow to become mighty legends, of whom tales of heroism are recounted across the North. By the final chapter, the fate of civilization rests in the hands of the PCs, as they chase a fearsome red dragon back to its lair.

This boxed set includes the adventure modules DCC #2: Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho, DCC #6: Temple of the Dragon Cult, DCC #10: The Sunless Garden, and DCC #17: Legacy of the Savage Kings. It also includes a 32-page adventure path guide that ties these four modules into one cohesive adventure path with plot adjustments, new interludes, and more details on the world of Áereth, for a total of 168 pages of adventure!

Rules Set: d20 v3.5.

Developer: Harley Stroh
Cover Artist: Eric Lofgren
Cartographer: Jeremy Simmons

GMG5200, boxed set with 5 modules (total of 168 pages), $19.99


----------



## Scott DeWar

nice commercial!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just want to post a disclaimer for the fire damage that may or may not happen to scrag because he has a high initiative and may or may not go charging into battle while Tuk calls for a flame based attack, and John takes to heart such an attack.

Its not his fault!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag heard Tuk and he's smart enough to not go charging in when magic's flying about.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, good!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, guys. Some good news. In may of 2012 I was doing push-ups off the wall. As of January of 2014 I was doing them off the Kitchen sink, 36 inches off the floor. I am now doing them off a desk, 30 inches off the floor. I am doing 10 and that is about all I can do at a time, but hey. It is improvement!


----------



## Leif

That's good DeWar!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Great, keep pushing man!


----------



## Helfdan

Scott DeWar said:


> Ok, guys. Some good news. In may of 2012 I was doing push-ups off the wall. As of January of 2014 I was doing them off the Kitchen sink, 36 inches off the floor. I am now doing them off a desk, 30 inches off the floor. I am doing 10 and that is about all I can do at a time, but hey. It is improvement!




OUTSTANDING!  Way to go, man!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], sorry to hear you were sick, but glad you are back! get well as needed. I am confident all will agree with get well first!!


----------



## Leif

Thanks.  Feeling better again, today.  Went for evaluation by another doc today, now have only one more on Thursday.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

[roll0]
[roll1]

Thought I'd take my testing here.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

2nd test...

[roll0]
[roll1]

[roll2]
[roll3]

[roll4]
[roll5]

[roll6]
[roll7]


----------



## Scott DeWar

pretty nifty, huh?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Yes it is.  Nice to see I don't have to depend on IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ALSO, this thread might help you: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?340379-Test-the-dice-roller/page2&p=6456956#post6456956


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the link, DeWar.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Furniture trip attacks... (long story, ask Grok)

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grok vs furniture . . . now that can get quite ugly!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Noe to self - invest feats in Power Attack and Cleave next time we level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Noe to self - invest feats in Power Attack and Cleave next time we level.



 that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

And armor for poor Roderic at some point...


----------



## Leif

If we put Roderic in better armor, who is going to soak-up all the damage for the rest of us?

 Just kidding, Helfdan.  Really.  Mean it.  Love ya, Babe.


----------



## Scott DeWar

eyeroll - just let John enchant some armor, of course he has to survive first . . . . .


----------



## Voda Vosa

Roderic doesn't have bad armour, he has low dex, that's the problem.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But I am sure better armor would be cheaper then raising the dex, I would guess.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, things are heating up.  Rosalia accidentally alerted an evil kobold cleric of your presence and the cleric ran and just brought in the reinforcements in the form of a fully mutated dragon/kobold.  Eh... I'm sure everything will work out fine.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Rosie Rosie, we'll just have to forgive her cuz she's pretty, I guess.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, John is just doing stellar with his throwing skills, so he helping just so much! *cough*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fwi: afk for at least today. icy rain here in Nashville Tennessee. the place is closing very soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> OOC:  Hee, hee we're walking two abreast.  (To a breast?)




someone needs to apply Corsican therapy on him


----------



## Leif

I googled 'Corsican therapy' and didn't find a thing.  What are you talking about, DeWar?


----------



## Scott DeWar

the mental setting:
tv show called Backstrom's main character is a man who is a heart attack waiting to happen

The backdrop: He is in a room with this smokin' hot french girl playing chess, explaining his health issues. 

the act: she offers him a dose of Corsican therapy. He asks what is Corsican Therapy. She stands, and slaps him so hard he goes flying out of his chair.

Voila: Corsican therapy. You are welcome.


----------



## Leif

Ok. I was hoping it had something to do with Cheech & Chong's "The Corsican Brothers."  Darn.  Probably would have been more fun that way....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Ok. I was hoping it had something to do with Cheech & Chong's "The Corsican Brothers."  Darn.  Probably would have been more fun that way....




forgot about that!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

And I'm back.  Two days worth of not being able to access EN World means I Have a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think we are waiting on the every one to determine what we are definitely going to do with a new bit of information. the fact that the hall is 10 feet wide and we can be 2 people abrest in the hall.

At least, I THINK that is what we are waiting on.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

We were waiting on myself finally being able to access ENWorld again after a weekend of DSN errors.  Ok, so new party order is Scrag and Roderic in the front, right?  Then who behind them?  Are you charging into the next room or just having those two frontliners absorb hits?


----------



## Scott DeWar

john would have been in the second rank, but not charging in. He will be attacking from a distance.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Well, I had said that Scrag just blundered on in.  I imagine that's still going to happen unless someone stops him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, Scrag and Roderic (NPCing) are charging in.  John behind them, but staying in the corridor.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I just realized what Scrag is...

"I am Groot."


----------



## Leif

I don't think I get why it wouldn't be a better idea to draw them out into the corridor,  Maybe there's an intersection nearby where we could have a little more space to stretch our big, green legs?

Oh, and I don't know if anyone else has had this problem lately, but  [MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION] has been conspicuously absent from every one of my games that he plays in for, let's see, weeks and weeks now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hope all is well. Where does he live?


----------



## Leif

Puerto Rico, I believe.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Leif said:


> Puerto Rico, I believe.




Oh.... my family is from Arecibo.  I wonder if he lives there.  It's a small island.


----------



## Leif

I really don't know.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was wondering if there was bad weather there like the ice and snow, but, I don't think so. Not THERE anyway.


----------



## Leif

We're due to supposedly get rain, ice, and maybe snow starting in the early hours of tomorrow.  Happy Spring!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

What a mess. I a shivering already . . . or is that from the ice water I am drinking?


----------



## Leif

So far, it's sounded like we got some rain here, but I'm afraid to look out.  According to the Weather Channel website, it's 50 degrees here now, with a calm wind and 100% humidity.  It's supposed to get up to 39 degrees today (Wednesday), with a 100% chance of "rain to ice", 18 degrees tonight with a 90% chance of 3-5 inches of wintry mix, and mostly sunny tomorrow (Thursday) with only a 10% chance of precip and a high of 28 degrees.  We'll see what happens, I guess.  Oh, and we're under a winter storm warning from 6 am Wednesday to noon Thursday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

weather report
liquid precipitation at .92 inches
expected bad weather to start at about 9 pm tonight.
45 degrees present temp.


----------



## Leif

We got some sleet this afternoon and some snow this evening.  Tonight is supposed to be clear with a 0% chance for snow and a low temp of 9 degrees!  Tomorrow , 0% precip. and high of 29 degrees.


----------



## Scott DeWar

If I disappear for a few days, worry not. I had some stuff stolen including my power cord and charger for my computer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doh!


----------



## Scott DeWar

The good news is, it showed up at my doorstep by the time I was home. He had rifled through it to find my address and drop it off there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well that's an awfully nice thief.


----------



## Leif

Or, more likely, not a thief at all, but a nice person who found the item and returned it to its owner.  Perhaps he is an aspring Eagle Scout.  Maybe even a genuine Eagle Scout.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Any chance of a follow-up to this adventure?  It would be fun to get Scrag up to his full troll-ness and then go psychic warrior with him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think there was talk with Ytterman of going pathfinder with this after this adventure is over.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scott DeWar said:


> I think there was talk with Ytterman of going pathfinder with this after this adventure is over.




Noooooo!!!!!    Scrag just doesn't work in Pathfinder.


----------



## Leif

Grok would be a tough translation to Pfr, as well, but I could go for more 3.5 "Saga of the Dragon Cult."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

There are three more adventure books and some interlude adventures for those that would like to continue.  I think we lost some folks in the transition, so we'd have to determine who is left that wishes to continue and perhaps add a couple of characters to the mix.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am here and would gladly change to pathfinder if that is an option!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I am here and would rather stick with 3.5.


----------



## Amaury

Hi 
I don't have pathfinder....

If you can bear my English, I'd be happy to continue with rosalia.


----------



## Leif

Amaury said:


> Hi
> I don't have pathfinder....
> 
> If you can bear my English, I'd be happy to continue with rosalia.




Huh?  Say what??

J/K!!!  You're english beats my french by several (dozen) kilometres.

I'm still in, and strongly prefer 3.5 D&D.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the 3.5/pathfinder thing is not a deal breaker.

Amaury, your English is fine.


----------



## Amaury

okidoki. then shall we split the TREASURE??????

it's mine it's mine...

Rose would like the Ring of Jumping if no one objects. will help her in her Performance/Dancing when she tries to earn her living more normally!! 
To share:
- Glass vial of silver dust worth 100 gp
- Glass vial of gold dust worth 400 gp
- Glass vial of diamond dust worth 800 gp
- Glass vial of mithril dust worth 800 gp
- Ring of Jumping
- Potions of Vision, Fox's Cunning, Darkvision, and Blur


----------



## Deuce Traveler

You can go home, split the cash, buy new equipment, and update your characters to level 4.  That should keep us busy for awhile.  Let's keep to 3.5 since it will be easier on nearly everyone to stay on the same ruleset.


----------



## Leif

Grok's not sure, but thinks he would like the Potion of _blur_.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag wouldn't really be interest in any of the magic items.  In character, he actually probably wouldn't be interested in any of it, but, in the interest of fairness, we should probably sell the various dusts and split the gold so Scrag can acquire some better gear.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Hit point roll for level 4...

[roll0]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag has been leveled up to 4.  This was a busy level for the young troll.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am visiting family this weekend and my posting is reduced


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, this is a connectivity test.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Good test.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Having some funky connectivity at my wifi place. finally done for this weekend at my brother's, but I will be back next weekend to do more work.


----------



## Leif

Speaking of work, did I mention that I have joined the ranks of the unemployed now??  I was actually canned on 8/31/2014.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Leif said:


> Speaking of work, did I mention that I have joined the ranks of the unemployed now??  I was actually canned on 8/31/2014.




My sympathies.  I have been unemployed since March, 2014 (with the exception of a brief and altogether unpleasant experience back in November).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Speaking of work, did I mention that I have joined the ranks of the unemployed now??  I was actually canned on 8/31/2014.




The world is full of fools to have no hired such a top rate and heart of gold Lawyer as yourself!!! 

*I object to their foolishness!!!​​​​​​*​


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> OOC: We ARE removing Rodrick, I hope?






Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can we even access his body from where we are?  I was undere ther impression that there was some 'dimension shifting' going on.






Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Yes, you can recover his body.  Where his mind and spirit is, however, another question entirely.






Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: *shakes fist at dm*






Deuce Traveler said:


> That DM is a rat bastard...




re-posting the actions of the rat bastard dm in the right thread


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> The world is full of fools to have no hired such a top rate and heart of gold Lawyer as yourself!!!
> 
> *I object to their foolishness!!!​​​​​​*​



Thank you for the kind words.  Apparently, I'm not bloodthirsty enough, or something ....



Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> My sympathies.  I have been unemployed since March, 2014 (with the exception of a brief and altogether unpleasant experience back in November).



Your sympathy is appreciated, and I extend the same to you.


----------



## Amaury

Sympathies to both of you.
I've been thru that back in 2005. Finding a job in France is a full-time job by itself with a very low hit rate!
good luck in the hunting.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Amaury!  I was just looking at a job at a local railyard, assessing maintenance needs on boxcars.  I decided to pass, since I don't know a thing about fixing a train.  I did apply for a shift leader job at a new Love's truckstop we are supposed to be getting in my town fairly soon.  I like Love's!  It's my favorite place to stop for gas, a hotdog, or to take a bathroom break when I'm travelling.


----------



## Scott DeWar

FYI: I am having really sucky connectivity and I have lost several attempts at updating my character. Also, I will bee internet starved for the next 2 days so nothing working at for me!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm back now from two weeks of intermittent connectivity.  Sorry about my absence.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> You can go home, split the cash, buy new equipment, and update your characters to level 4.  That should keep us busy for awhile.  Let's keep to 3.5 since it will be easier on nearly everyone to stay on the same ruleset.




Apperently, I hae not done this yet, so,

question 1: Can I take this feat? it would apply to the iron staff.

if you give the ok, it would be Invest spell slot feature

[sblock=invest spell slot]
     Only spellcasters may choose to use this option. A character with an  item familiar may choose to invest a single spell slot in his familiar  and gain a bonus spell slot in return. The single spell slot must be of  the highest spell level he can cast, and the bonus spell slot is always  two levels lower than the slot invested in the item. As the caster gains  (or loses) levels, the spell slot invested in the item changes so that  it is always of the highest spell level he can cast, and the bonus spell  slot also changes accordingly, remaining two levels lower than that. 
      If a spellcaster does not have a spell slot two levels lower than the  highest spell level he can cast (if he can cast only 0- and 1st-level  spells), he cannot use this option. 
      As with all other investiture options, if the item familiar is lost or destroyed, so are both spell slots. 
      For example, as a 7th-level wizard, Boredflak can cast 4th-level  spells. He chooses to invest one 4th-level spell slot in his ring. The  ring gains an additional 2nd-level spell slot, which Boredflak can use  as long as he has the ring in his possession. When Boredflak attains 9th  level, the spell slot assigned to the ring automatically becomes a  5th-level spell slot, and the bonus slot becomes a 3rd-level spell slot  instead of a 2nd-level one. 

further down the page:
[h=5]Spell Use[/h]      An item familiar empowered with this ability may cast any spell  invested in it as a standard action (or longer, as defined by the  spell’s duration) as long as it does not have an expensive material  component or an XP component. The item familiar need not provide any  verbal or somatic components, and it need not provide any material  components that cost less than 1 gp. The item familiar must meet the  ability score prerequisites for the spell but casts the spell at the  master’s level. The item familiar may cast the spell only on the  master’s order (as described in Cantrips/ Orisons, above). If an item  familiar casts an invested spell, it is as if the master cast it for  purposes of spells per day and preparation. 


[/sblock]

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/magic/itemFamiliars.htm

Question 2:
do I understand this right on hot to use the above power, that it is at will?

pending approval, I think he is updated.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scott, Where is this variant rule from?  The d20 site or a book?


----------



## Leif

So we're all L4 now?  Was there a treasure division, and, if so, was Grok included?


----------



## Scott DeWar

its on the d20 sight, originally from the unearthed arcana


----------



## Leif

You gonna answer my question, DeWar, in 524?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> You gonna answer my question, DeWar, in 524?






Leif said:


> So we're all L4 now?  Was there a treasure division, and, if so, was Grok included?




Sorry, I was thinking Deuce was the target of your question. I want to make sure of the right answer, so @Deuce, will you verify the answer on this?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Sorry, I was thinking Deuce was the target of your question. I want to make sure of the right answer, so @Deuce, will you verify the answer on this?




Wait, I think he already answered the level question.  I think we're 3rd, because we were already 2nd, weren't we?  But, yeah, you were right, Deuce was the target of my question.     Why did I harrass you for not answering a DM question?  But you might know the answer to the treasure question.  You could even donate John's share to his good buddy Grok!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I'm almost certain we're supposed to be Level 4...because I leveled Scrag up to 4.


----------



## Leif

That's cool.  I thought Grok was 2nd.  Bonus for him, if so!

You're right, it's 4th:   Here's what I had on my sheet for Grok --  XP : Enough for 3rd Level (min 3000) as of 9/7/14 (+ 500 for party neutralizing kobolds in black goo)]+250 (calling on Pelor as if on cue)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> . . . . .You could even donate John's share [of treasure] to Grok!




I most certainly will not - especially since grok almost killed him by forcing orkish whiskey down his throat!


----------



## Leif

Hey!  Grok was trying to give John first aid!


----------



## Scott DeWar

but ORC whiskey?!? that is as toxic as green dragon breath! Even Scrag would be hard pressed to survive that!


----------



## Leif

Ok, so name ONE germ that can live in Orc whiskey?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I said toxic, as in chemically, like saran gas or vx gas or cyanide.


----------



## Leif

I don't have time for your talk about uses of Saran Wrap in the kitchen.  My point was that orc whiskey is good for killing germs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> You gonna answer my question, DeWar, in 524?






Leif said:


> I don't have time for your talk about uses of Saran Wrap in the kitchen.  My point was that orc whiskey is good for killing germs . . . . . .




 . . . . . and human wizards.


----------



## Scott DeWar

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/35365 thought I would troll this thread.


----------



## Leif

Consider us TROLLED!  Where do you find these things, DeWar?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Face book. I have friends in Kansas, one of them posted this. Pretty neat, huh?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I am beginning to wrap up my Sea Sprite adventure.  When that happens, I should be ready to continue this one.  Expect a mid-September start.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Leif said:


> That's cool.  I thought Grok was 2nd.  Bonus for him, if so!
> 
> You're right, it's 4th:   Here's what I had on my sheet for Grok --  XP : Enough for 3rd Level (min 3000) as of 9/7/14 (+ 500 for party neutralizing kobolds in black goo)]+250 (calling on Pelor as if on cue)





Everyone is 4th.  I'm debating continuing to keep track of XP, or just having you level up naturally at different points in the story.  Leaning towards the latter, though bonus XP for RPing would then be a lost idea.  Still, I think you've been RPing pretty well anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the latter is fine for me.


----------



## Leif

Go for it, DT, it is easier that way.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

You thought it was over.  You thought that you had destroyed the last remnants of Tsathzar Rho's influence upon this land.  But the insane wizard left another remnant of chaos, planted as a seed.  Will you step forth once again to be the heroes this world needs?

----

Ok, folks.  Wrap up your level-ups in the Character Thread.  A new IC thread and OOC thread will be created tomorrow and I'm moving forward with or without your updates.  I may recruit one or two new victims... errrr... heroes, also.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Level 4, yes?  I'm good to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought it was level 4.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Yep, level 4.


----------



## Leif

L4 hit die for Grok:
[roll0]
L5 hit die for Grok:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...t-quot-OOC-2&p=6842113&viewfull=1#post6842113



[sblock=Grok, Level 5 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor]

GROK STATS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PC Name : Grok Gender : Male HD : 5
Player : Leif Height : 6'2"
Race : Half-Orc, Half-Human (Narsven) Weight : 255lb. HP : 38/38
Class : Cleric Age : 20 Current/Normal
Level : 5 Hair : Black
Align : Chaotic/Good Eyes : Brown XP : Enough for 5th Level (10,000) as of 3/7/2016 
Deity : Pelor Speed : 20' Needed for
Size : Medium Next Level : [6] 15,000
SHEET UPDATED : 03/7/2016 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ABILITIES


Final
Base Racial Magic Misc Ability / Modifier
Bonus Item Score
STR : 15 +2 -- -- 17 / +3
DEX : 13 -- -- -- 13 / +1
CON : 14 -- -- -- 14 / +2
INT : 8 -2 -- -- 6 / -2
WIS : 18 -- -- -- 18 / +4
CHA : 8 -2 -- -- 6 / -2
+1 ability increase every 4th level is added to base number.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

COMBAT STATISTICS


ARMOR CLASS / BASE ATTACK BONUS +3
AC Total : 19 (20 vs. one foe - Dodge Feat) MELEE RANGED
AC Flat-Footed : 18 Total : +4 Total : +2
AC Touch Attack : 11 (12) Base : +3 Base : +3
Base : 10 STR : +3 DEX : +1 
Armor : +5 Misc. : +1 Dodge Feat Misc. : --
Shield : +3 [If Longspear weilded, AC: 16, FF:15, T: 11]
Dexterity : +1 INITIATIVE
Size : -- Total : +1
Magic : -- DEX : +1
Misc. : -- Misc. : +0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SAVING THROWS


---Total=Base+Ability+Misc+Magic
Fort: +6 = 4 +2 +0 +0
Ref : +2 = 1 +1 +0 +0
Will : +8 = 4 +4 +0 +0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RACIAL TRAITS


Orc blood
Darkvision 60'

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FEATS


Indicate for level, class, race, etc.
Augment Healing [Cure spells heal +2 hp per cleric level - Grok's clw heal 1d8+8] - for L4
Dodge [+1 AC against one opponent]
Weapon Focus, Heavy Mace - +1 Att

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LANGUAGES


Orc
Common

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CLASS ABILITIES


Indicate current abilities only
Domain Access (Healing, Sun)
Channel Energy, 30' Radius, Heals all creatures of 3d6 hp dam. 
 -and harms undead a like amount DC 10, 3 times/day
Turn undead
Spells

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOTES ON ABILITIES

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SKILLS


Fill in skills you have ranks in AND skills that
can be used untrained. Mod is the final score, Rnk
Skill Point Total : 2 is the number of ranks attained in the skill, Abl
Max Class ranks : 5 is the related ability modifier, and Msc is for any
Max Cross-Class ranks : 2.5 miscellaneous bonus from feats, race, synergy, etc.
Class
Skill Related
Mod = Rnk Abl Msc | Skills: Ability
+2 = 0 +2 +0 | Concentration (CON)
-2 = 0 -2 +0 | Craft: (INT)
-2 = 0 -2 +0 | Diplomacy (CHA)
+9 = 5 +4 +0 | Heal (WIS)
-2 t = 0 -2 +0 | Knowledge: arcana (INT)
-2 t = 0 -2 +0 | Knowledge: history (INT)
-2 t = 0 -2 +0 | Knowledge: religion (INT)
-2 t = 0 -2 +0 | Knowledge: the planes (INT)
+4 t = 0 +4 +0 | Profession: (WIS)
-2 t = 0 -2 +0 | Spell Craft (INT)

! = Armor Check Penalty (-0) applies
t = trained only

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPELLS


DOMAINS: Healing (Granted Power - heal 1d4+1 with touch), Strength (Granted Power - Str Surge, grants +1 to attack or combat maneuver)
Base Ability
LVL DC Spell/Day + Domain Spell/ Day
-0- 14 Prepare 5 per day, but NOT expended when cast 
-1- 15 4+1 [___ left for day]
-2- 16 3+1 [___ left for day]
-3- 17 2+1 [___ left for day]
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 0¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Stabilize (dying creature stabilizes)
Cure Minor Wounds (restores 1 hp)
Light
Detect Magic
Resistance [grants target +1 to saves for 1 min.]

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 1¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Comprehend Languages
Divine Favor [+1/3levels (max +3) to weapon attack & damage, dur. 1 min.]
Protection From Evil [+2 to AC & Saves]
Summom Monster I
Cure Light Wnds (D) [1d8+2/cleric level (Augment Healing Feat)] [this is +1]

____________________                ______________________
                                        Spell Lvl 2

Bear's Endurance [subject gaims +4 con for 1 min/level]
Bull's Str [subject gains +4 Str for 1 min/level]
Summon Monster II
   [sblock=Brick the Small Earth Elemental]
Name:  Brick
Alignment:  C/G
AC: 17
HP: 19 [2d10+2] (rolled in post # 197 of IC)
BAB: +2
CMB: +4
CMD: 13
Melee:  Slam +6 (1d6+4)
Earth Mastery:  +1 Att & Dam if both elemental and its opponent are touching the ground.
[/sblock]
Cure Mod Wnds [heals 2d8+2/cleric level hp dam (Augment Healing Feat)] [this is +1]

----------------------------------                ----------------------------------------------
                                           Spell Lvl 3
Protection From Energy
Summon Monster III
Cure Ser. Wnds [heals 3d8+2/cleric level hp dam (Augment Healing Feat)] [this is +1]

__________________________________________________
WEAPONS

Heavy Mace:     Att: +7    BAB: +3  Str: +3  Weapon Focus +1 Dam: 1d8+3
Long Spear:     Att: +7     BAB: +3  Str: +4  Dam: 1d8+4  (reach)
Sling:              Att: +4     BAB: +3  Dex: +1 Dam: 1d4+1


ATT is your final attack modifier when using the weapon.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PROTECTION


ARMOR SHIELD
NAME : Scale Mail +1 magical NAME : Heavy Wooden Shield +1 Magical Darkwood
TYPE : Medium TYPE : Shield
AC BONUS : +5 AC BONUS : +3
MAX DEX : +3 CHECK PENALTY : -2
Dodge Bonus +1 AC vs. 1 opp.
CHECK PENALTY : -4 SPELL FAILURE : 15%
SPELL FAILULE : 25% WGHT : 10#
SPEED : 20' PROPERTIES :
WGHT : 30# COST : 7gp
PROPERTIES :
COST : 50gp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EQUIPMENT


Indicate in notes which item(s) are bonus regional equipment.
Don't forget to add weapon, armor, magic items, and treasure
weights to total weight carried.
Cost Wt # Item Notes
12 8.0 heavy mace, masterwork +1 magical [+8 Att, 1d8+4 Dam]
-- -.- sling with magic bullets [+5 Att, 1d4+2 Dam]
5 9.0 longspear, masterwork, +1 magical [+8 Att, 1d8+5 Dam--reach]
1 10.0 100 sling bullets, masterwork +1 magical
50 30.0 scale mail +1
7 10.0 heavy wooden shield, Darkwood, +1
1 -.- wooden holy symbol
2 2.0 backpack
0.1 5.0 --bedroll
1 4.0 --grappling hook
25 1.0 --holy water
1 4.0 --waterskin
1 4.0 --waterskin
5 10.0 10 --trail ration
1 -.- --flint & steel
1 0.5 --belt pouch
1 10.0 --rope, hemp 50'
Wand of Cure Light Wounds [ CL: 5 ] 50 Charges


TOTAL WEIGHT W/O BACKPACK: 67.0 (light)
BACKPACK WEIGHT: 40.5
TOTAL WEIGHT W/ BACKPACK : 107.5 (medium)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MAGIC ITEMS List items weights, costs, location, number of charges (if any)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENCUMBRANCE
LOAD (WEIGHT) MOVEMENT & PENALTIES
[ ] Light (0 - 58 lbs) 30 ft
[x] Medium (59 - 116 lbs) 20 ft, Max Dex +3, Chk Pen -2, Run x4
[ ] Heavy (117 - 175 lbs) 20 ft, Max Dex +1, Chk Pen -6, Run x3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TREASURE List where carried
PP:
GP: 5
SP: 9
CP:
MISC.:
GEMS:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HISTORY / BACKGROUND

Grok is the son of one of the War-Chieftans of the Bloody Moon tribe of Orcs and a hapless human maiden who had the misfortune of being captured during one of the tribe's raids. Thoroughly brainwashed, she came to accept her lot in life and even gained some degree of acceptance and respect among the tribe, aided, no doubt, by her "adoption" by the Cheiftan's Main Consort and her willingness to work for the good of the tribe. Upon reaching manhood, Grok came into increasing competition with his half-brothers, and ultimately decided that he would live longer if he left the tribe and sought acceptance among his mother's people. This acceptance was grudging at best, but Grok found a home in the Church of Pelor, which became, in effect, his adopted family. He bears no ill will for either the Bloody Moon tribe nor his mother's folk, but considers himself to be a member of neither. Grok lives only to serve Pelor and to look out for himself and his friends (including his fellow devotees of Pelor), who are his only real family now.

Grok's friend John, a wizard played by Scott DeWar, has offered to teach Grok how to read! Grok isn't sure if he believes that John will really do this, or even if it can be accomplished, but he is still very excited! Something of a personality change may be on the horizon for Grok.  Grok still not reading on more than a second grade level yet.  Grok has feelings of friendship for everyone in his group, but feels an extra measure of kinship with Scrag, although the troll scaes the bejeebers out of Grok when it gets right down to it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh! will work on it tomorrow - losing time for internet.


----------



## Leif

Deuce,

If you've already copied Grok into the new RG, please make sure that the version that survives is the version contained in RG Post 58, edited at 4:14 a.m. on Tuesday, September 22, 2015.  I've made some noes about future stuff and some other things that I hope stays with the character.  Thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it should be easy for him to do, just hit reply with quote, copy paste and remove the quote commands


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Only had time for a short, introductory post:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Cult-(Standing-Stones)&p=6708159#post6708159


----------



## Scott DeWar

So we are closing out the other Ic, then, right?


----------



## Amaury

Hi guys,

Rosalia is  still around but is having major issues with her PC so limited presence. count me in if there is still some room.

Rosalia has been updated to 4th level but can't find her in RG. will have to repost her.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think there is a new RG< but not sure. I am looking for  the link now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> okidoki. then shall we split the TREASURE??????
> 
> it's mine it's mine...
> 
> Rose would like the Ring of Jumping if no one objects. will help her in her Performance/Dancing when she tries to earn her living more normally!!
> To share:
> - Glass vial of silver dust worth 100 gp
> - Glass vial of gold dust worth 400 gp
> - Glass vial of diamond dust worth 800 gp
> - Glass vial of mithril dust worth 800 gp
> - Ring of Jumping
> - Potions of Vision, Fox's Cunning, Darkvision, and Blur




You know, I found this post here which is good

however

I could have SWORN I had updated John somewhere. But now it is gone. *head spins* going off line for a bit, but be back in an hour or so.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

No, I never thought there was a new RG.  I'm pretty sure we kept the old one and just kept adding to it.  Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm certain I never created a new one.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I've been using the old one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

its ok all, I am just losing my mind . . or lost it. Not sure which.

I was looking at my character and realized I had already updated him to level 4, just forgot to writ a 4 in the spot it said level.


----------



## Leif

Deuce Traveler said:


> No, I never thought there was a new RG.  I'm pretty sure we kept the old one and just kept adding to it.  Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm certain I never created a new one.




Okay, my mistake.  Somehow, I thought that the new IC would come with a new RG and new OOC, to get Yttermayn's listing as GM corrected to the current situation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I decided against doing it for the RG, since I wanted to keep easily referenced continuity.  I may still do it for an OOC thread if we do recruit some more players.  But right now we have a cleric, warrior, wizard and rogue, so we have every role covered with people who are strong, continuous posters.  Do you guys believe we need one or two others?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I just miss helfdan.


----------



## Leif

I miss him, too!  I also wouldn't be totally against doubling-up on the warrior role, if nothing else, but if you judge that we're ok, I'll accept that.  I'm pretty confident that I can do a better job of keeping us healed-up.  I forgot the whole 'granted powers' thing that's good for as couple of HP of curing for everyone after every encounter.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I wouldn't mind another having another warrior type around.  Scrag has regeneration now, but he's still a bit scrawny when it comes to hit points.  And given that his strategy is generally, "Hit it until it stops moving then hit some more" we could also probably do with some finesse and subtlety as well.


----------



## Leif

What?? I thought Scrag was the very soul of sublety!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Leif said:


> What?? I thought Scrag was the very soul of sublety!




Intelligence: 4   

Granted, he has a decent Wisdom and budding psionic potential, but that's all going toward hitting things until they stop moving.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Anyone want to go out and recruit and particular ENWorlders to play a fighter?


----------



## Scott DeWar

thinking about who. So many are paring down in their games.


----------



## Leif

Yeah,   [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] springs immediately to mind, but I'm not sure he would have the time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We can try him. Wouldn't hurt to ask. I might be able to poach an LPF member.


----------



## Leif

The only bad thing about asking Scotley is that he may find it difficult to say no to us, since there are so many in ths thread already that he knows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

We could just tell him that we would likely have plenty of takers if he is busy.  We're just extending a first offer to him in case he is getting close to finishing up any of his other campaigns.  If he's in the middle of a bunch of them, we can just move on to open recruiting like it ain't no thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hrm. I would rather fall to my knees in supplication and begging to get him here.


----------



## Leif

Deuce Traveler said:


> We could just tell him that we would likely have plenty of takers if he is busy.  We're just extending a first offer to him in case he is getting close to finishing up any of his other campaigns.  If he's in the middle of a bunch of them, we can just move on to open recruiting like it ain't no thing.



Sounds good, we can do that.  I'll pm him.  We prefer a warrior?



Scott DeWar said:


> hrm. I would rather fall to my knees in supplication and begging to get him here.



Now you know very well that Scotley can't resist those tactics!  That's just not fair, danggit!


----------



## Scott DeWar

bua ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Leif

His pm mailbox is full, so I posted the note to Scotley in the OOC of the game we DM together.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

We could also mention [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION].


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> We could also mention [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION].



 nuh uh, that is too easy!


----------



## Scotley

Hey did I hear my name called? I could give it a whirl. As Leif said, I couldn't resist another chance to hang out with you guys. I must be a glutton for punishment or at least a sucker for begging. We've all had a cold at my house which has not turned to a sinus infection for my kid, so I'm just a bit behind. Give me a day or two and I should be able to put something together. A link to the character creation guidelines would be helpful. What does the group need? A warrior type? Front line tank?


----------



## Scott DeWar

We lost a paladin, so some sort of sword and board?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

A warrior-type is exactly what we need.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Leif

Yay, Scotley!  

Here He Comes to Save the Day!


----------



## Scotley

So near as I could find you are at 4th level? 3.5 game with 32 point buy. Max hp at first and roll the rest? Looks like a mix of humans, a half-orc and a troll?! Any restrictions on sources races etc?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> So near as I could find you are at 4th level? 3.5 game with 32 point buy. Max hp at first and roll the rest? Looks like a mix of humans, a half-orc and a troll?! Any restrictions on sources races etc?






Yttermayn said:


> Recruitment closed:
> 
> 
> IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/250713-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-ic.html
> 
> 
> * Loot List, maintained by Scott Dewar: *http://www.enworld.org/forum/4734076-post23.html
> 
> 
> *
> System Being Used*: D&D 3.0/3.5
> Saga of the Dragon Cult (a series of dungeon crawl classics)
> _Date recruitment will end_: Feb 9th, may be extended.
> 
> This is the recruitment thread and will be repurposed to the game's OOC thread.
> This is my first time GM'ing a play by post game, so be warned!
> I will be using some modules that focus on the classic dungeon crawl kind of play, so a good mix of character classes would be a good idea.
> Books allowed for character creation: PHB, DMG, Psionics HB, Complete Arcane, Unearthed Arcana, savage species (will need GM approval).
> Spells: I have an extensive collection of spells scattered in various books.  If you want to use a spell that is not in the PHB, tell be what book it is in and if I can find it, I will generally allow it.
> I am advertising for players primarily on games I am playing, to players I know.  Those players will have dibbs.  I am looking for about 6 characters, counting on player atrition to drop it to 3-5.
> Posting frequency will vary.  Due to work schedule, I will be nearly unable to post wednesday through saturday.  Sunday through tuesday I will be able to post at least once a day, likely more.
> I will be posting links to a rogue's gallery thread for this game.
> Character generation: 32 point buy, max hp's first level, subsequent level's HPs are all natural rolls.
> 
> Slots taken:
> 
> Voda Vosa - Barb/Warrior type?
> Scott - Rogue?
> Helfdan - Paladin
> 
> Commentary: Ok, so far we could use arcane or divine casters or even psions, but hey, it's not _my_ party braving the depths...
> BTW, I do like to experiment and sometimes allow players to custom make spells/powers/feats.  Just so ya know.  I'm just fun that way.  I also like to...  Oh, I'll just let you find out on your own.




opening post in ooc 1. that is what you needed, right? If DT want to open up to other splats, ones we did not get to use, I have no objections.

Wow, this game is 6 1/2 years old!


----------



## Scotley

Roque Hawley

Human Fighter 4

STR 18
CON 12
DEX 12
INT 13
WIS 12
CHA 10
BAB +4
HP 10+3d10+4 Con
AC 20 (10+9+1 Dex) 19 Flat 11 Touch
FORT +6 REF +2 WILL +2

+1 Heavy Flail +10 1d10+9 B 19-20/x2 Disarm Roll +20 vs. opposed attack Trip Roll +14 vs. Touch
Javelin +5 1d6+4 P 20/x2 r30'
Dagger Melee +8 1d4+4 P or S 19-20/x2 
Dagger Ranged +5 1d4+4 P 19-20/x2 r10'


FEATS
1st level Weapon Focus Flail
4th level fighter bonus Weapon Specialization Flail
1st level fighter bonus Combat Expertise
2nd level fighter bonus Improved Disarm
3rd level Improved Trip
Human Bonus Power Attack

SKILLS (2+1 Race+1 Int) x 7 Languages: Common

Class Skills
Climb (4+4 Str)
Craft (+1 Int)
Handle Animal (1+0 Cha)
Intimidate (2+0 Cha)
Jump (5+4 Str)
Ride (4+1 Dex)
Swim (4+4 Str) 

Cross-Class Skills
Balance (+1 Dex)
Hide (+1 Dex)
Listen (+0 Wis)
Move Silently (+1 Dex)
Search (+1 Int)
Sense Motive (+0 Wis)
Spot (4+0 Wis)
Tumbling (+1 Dex+2 Syn)


CLASS/RACE FEATURES
A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields).

At 1st level, a fighter gets a bonus combat-oriented feat in addition to the feat that any 1st-level character gets and the bonus feat granted to a human character. The fighter gains an additional bonus feat at 2nd level and every two fighter levels thereafter (4th, 6th, 8th, 10th, 12th, 14th, 16th, 18th, and 20th). These bonus feats must be drawn from the feats noted as fighter bonus feats. A fighter must still meet all prerequisites for a bonus feat, including ability score and base attack bonus minimums. 

Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Human base land speed is 30 feet.

1 extra feat at 1st level.

4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.

Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.

Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.

GEAR
5400 gp? standard for 4th level? 411 gp remain
+1 Heavy Flail 2315 gp
Javelin x5 5 gp
Dagger x2 4 gp
+1 Full Plate Armor 2650 gp
Explorers Outfit 0 gp
Standard Adventurer's Kit 15 gp
--Backpack, Belt Pouch, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Hempen Rope (50’), Sunrods (2), Trail Rations (10 days), Waterskin

HISTORY/BACKGROUND
Roque was a simple farmer, but wars came and he had to abandon the life of a farmer. He took up the weapon that was most like the farm tools he knew.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A flail fighter, nice. A flail is good for a trip maneuver too.


----------



## Leif

He knows that, DeWar --- heck, Scotley INVENTED that trip maneuver!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I saw he had improved disarm, but not the trip is all.


----------



## Scotley

Give me time gentlemen, he's very much a work in progress. With a trip weapon he doesn't have to take improved trip to be effective. I'm weighing some options, but it is likely he'll get improved trip as well. Gotta work in power attack for sure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

By the way, I'll be travelling and working long hours again up until 8 November.  So I'll post, but my output will be slowed.  Where is that 'going away' thread again?  I mean to post this info there.


----------



## Scott DeWar

here is the AFK thread for LPF:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?318975-The-AFK-Thread/page15&p=6699352#post6699352

for this game it is just right here.


----------



## Scotley

Roque is ready for action. How should I introduce him to the game, assuming you approve.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I can introduce Rogue in the tavern later as a man who works solo, or I can have him as part of the local law enforcement investigating a recent murder.  How would you like to go?


----------



## Leif

Here's our brand new IC thread, in case you didn't get a link to it, Scotley.  Can't wait to meet Roque!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] , the character looks good except that his HP need to be calculated out.  I also will need Roque posted in the RG: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Gallery)-Yttermayn-s-Saga-of-the-Dragon-Cult

For everyone else, this would also be a good time for some of you to purchase better equipment and armor before pressing on.


----------



## Leif

Deuce Traveler said:


> For everyone else, this would also be a good time for some of you to purchase better equipment and armor before pressing on.




Since Grok has a total of 9 gp listed on his sheet, I think I may have missed a treasure division.  Anyone care to update me on our recent haul?


----------



## Scotley

Deuce Traveler said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] , the character looks good except that his HP need to be calculated out.  I also will need Roque posted in the RG: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Gallery)-Yttermayn-s-Saga-of-the-Dragon-Cult
> 
> For everyone else, this would also be a good time for some of you to purchase better equipment and armor before pressing on.




How are we doing hp? Found it, looks like rolling. And the dice gods are not smiling this morning.

Hit points (1d10=5, 1d10=5, 1d10=2)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Here's our brand new IC thread, in case you didn't get a link to it, Scotley.  Can't wait to meet Roque!




Thanks, I'm eager to get him into the group.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, you can still sell off the following and split the treasure:

- Glass vial of silver dust worth 100 gp
- Glass vial of gold dust worth 400 gp
- Glass vial of diamond dust worth 800 gp
- Glass vial of mithril dust worth 800 gp
- Ring of Jumping
- Potions of Vision, Fox's Cunning, Darkvision, and Blur


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric 4, IC/OOC Hybrid Post just for giggles*

"Grok not know if good idea to sell potion of Fox Cunning, might make John fit in better with us for a little while.  Haw, haw, haw."

Seriously, though:
"Grok worry that we not get good price for magic ring unless we really put hard try into sell it.  That where money for new armor gonna come from, and Grok WANT new armor."

Grok's Sheet


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would respond in character, but this is the OOC thread.


----------



## Amaury

Hi
Rosalia is updated to L4.

Rosalia took the ring of Jumping. How about everyone else? Potions?

To purchase some Equipment, rose needs some more gold. there's 2100gp worth of treasure. there's 4 of us no? so 525gp equivalent each?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think we should keep all of the potions.


----------



## Leif

Sounds good to me.  Some money might come in handy about now...


----------



## Scott DeWar

A lot money woud sound good right about now.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We are at the stage of spreading the loot, right? Is there a chance the town might have been thankful enough to give us something for having destroyed a major evil?


----------



## Scotley

Any thoughts on how to add Roque to the action?


----------



## Leif

I assume you'd rather not do the 'I was just hanging out at this bar waiting for a job' thing?  He could be a cousin or a half-bother of Grok, on either the human or the orc side at your discretion, who came to check up on his kin.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Actually, I am about to introduce Roque.  He's going to be watching over the prisoner.

You can sell any loot you don't want for its full value, then spread evenly among the team.  The town is too small for purchasing most magic items, but I'll rule that there is an alchemist that will sell any potion.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc:
The alchemist- he must have been the one who taught John alchemetics in that part of his studies.


----------



## Leif

"alchemetics"  is that anything like ALCHEMY, do you suppose?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Alchametics is the math behind the alchemy!! Its a real word, I promise!!!


----------



## Leif

Very well, I'll take your word for it.  Thanks!  You taught me a new one there.  I googled alchametic, and found a number of uses, but no wikipedia entry like I was hoping.  Alchametic


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scotley, I'm doing the post right now, but I'm about to introduce Roque in the IC thread.  Feel free to post when you see it up:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ga-of-the-Dragon-Cult-(Standing-Stones)/page3


----------



## Scotley

Done!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have to admit, when I read sweet Rosalia crying out "Noooo!" I felt my heart twitch in pain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Is there a 3.5 inquisitor? I am just thinking here . . . . .

I love being Chaotic good, give allowance for acting like a bad guy while turning around and doing good!


----------



## Scott DeWar

It may be possible that I am having too much fun with this interrogation.


----------



## Leif

Or ... maybe you're having just the right amount of fun.  Looks good to me, man.  Rock on!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, which of these make me look like a troll?


----------



## Amaury

lol both are real scary!!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The first is more troll-like for bridge guarding duty, the second for a more dignified Shadowrun look.

As Amaury noted, splitting the loot four ways gives each of you 525gp.  Narratively speaking, I am pushing the game forward so that we don't lose momentum.  But I am ok with saying that you sold the excess loot in between you arriving in town and Roderic's funeral.  I am also fine with you stating you sold some old equipment and purchased some new ones.  Just let me know what you are buying here, and update accordingly on your character sheets.


----------



## Scotley

What about mounts? That should help with our travel time. Roque has enough coin for a horse left. Otherwise he's ready to travel.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag would likely eat a horse.  Or scare it.


----------



## Scotley

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Scrag would likely eat a horse.  Or scare it.




Maybe will tell Scrag they taste bad? http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/animals/lizard/giant-frilled-lizard


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Oooh... Scrag should so get a monstrous mount one day.  That would belong on a Heavy Metal poster.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> lol both are real scary!!!



Ha! perfect! The 'teeth' are made of a bamboo chopstick that I had from an order of Vietnamese eggrolls.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> The first is more troll-like for bridge guarding duty, the second for a more dignified Shadowrun look.
> 
> As Amaury noted, splitting the loot four ways gives each of you 525gp.  Narratively speaking, I am pushing the game forward so that we don't lose momentum.  But I am ok with saying that you sold the excess loot in between you arriving in town and Roderic's funeral.  I am also fine with you stating you sold some old equipment and purchased some new ones.  Just let me know what you are buying here, and update accordingly on your character sheets.




My shopping list:


		Code:
	

Horse, light riding 75 gp  
Saddle              10 gp   25 lb
Bit/Bridle           2 gp   1 lb
[U]Saddle bags          4 gp   8 lb[/U]
sub total:          91 gp   34 lb

rations x 10       5 gp   10 lb     
rope, silk          10 gp   5 lb
Sun Rods x 5    10 gp   5 lb
wine bottle, x 2
   glass, empty   4 gp   ---
[U]oil x 2             0.2 gp   2 lb[/U]
sub total 2      29.2 gp   22 lb
[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]grand total      120.2 gp   56 lb

Wand o' cure light. - we may want to all chip in for a total of 750 gp -


.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Scrag would likely eat a horse.  Or scare it.



 Hey! mobile food transport!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> Oooh... Scrag should so get a monstrous mount one day.  That would belong on a Heavy Metal poster.



 by the looks of it, that link scotley has is just perfect!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The list looks good, but seriously... if you guys are going on horseback, the troll is going to need a heavier horse and a lot of coaxing (both troll and horse).


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh, for some reason I thought trolls move at a 40.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scott DeWar said:


> huh, for some reason I thought trolls move at a 40.




Not yet.  Remember, Scrag is a juvenile and is "growing" in to full troll-hood via levels.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aaaahhhhh: Got it, forgot he's still just a kid. I know Molotov cocktails are a troll's anathema, but I will keep them away from him with all due diligence.


----------



## Scotley

That frilled lizard is described as bigger than a horse though only large.


----------



## Leif

I hope to get my equipment buying/selling taken care of today, but I  really can't promise that I'll have a chance to get to it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury, are you ok? Do you live in Paris?


----------



## Amaury

Hi

yes I am. Thanks.
I live in Lyon. Though my mum and bro are in/near Paris but they're fine.
Terrible times.
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

My heart sunk to my toes when I read about what happened. I am glad to hear of your family being safe.

So you are somewhat close to Geneva Switzerland? 100 Km or so?


----------



## Amaury

yes about right.. around 150km. 1h15 job with the motorway

Geneva is Lyon's suburbs really.. ;-)


----------



## Leif

Amaury,


Wow, I didn't even think about that when I heard about the attack in France.  I'm glad to hear your mum and bro are ok.  I pray for their continued safety and yours as well.  (Because you never know where these fools are going to strike next!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> yes about right.. around 150km. 1h15 job with the motorway
> 
> Geneva is Lyon's suburbs really.. ;-)



Ha! a suburb, huh? That lake near Geneva, have you been there?


----------



## Amaury

at Leif, thanks. life must go on. our thoughts with all the families and let's hope these guys are stopped once for all and the future is safer..

at Scott, yes it is Lac Léman. been there for a week-end. you have Geneva and Lausanne on the northern/Swiss side and Thonon on the South/French side. nice place.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Back on Paris, how are things going?


----------



## Amaury

well I guess it's back as usual... people say they are not afraid but I guess a portion is and won't be hanging about the cafe terraces for a while..


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is probably the worst effect of terrorism - scaring every one away from face to face  social events


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> That is probably the worst effect of terrorism - scaring every one away from face to face  social events




Really?  I'm so anti-social that I hadn't even noticed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

**eyeroll**


----------



## Leif

It's not intended to get laughs or eye-rolls, it's kinda sad, actually.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I understand. You have been to heII and back, but heII ain't wanting to leave you alone. HeII wants to continue with its torment.


----------



## Amaury

[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Depending on the interweb access time, I will most likely be AFK, much to my surprise as of 5 pm central time.


----------



## Leif

Scotley in IC said:
			
		

> OOC: Power attack and str bonus scale up to 150% with a two handed weapon. The amount of power attack is fixed based on bab. So at a bab of +5 power attack with a two handed weapon is -2 to hit and +6 to damage. He gets +4 to hit and a +6 on damage as well from str. He's using a +1 magic weapon and weapon focus and weapon specialization for +2 to hit and +3 to damage. Then he gets a +2 to for flanking as well. So his attack bonus is +3 (down from +5 for bab due to power attack)+4 Str (of 18), +1 for weapon focus, +1 for the magic weapon +2 for flanking for a total of +11, (I think I missed the weapon focus when I rolled as I only did +10). Damage is +1 for the magic weapon, +2 for weapon specialization +6 for strength (+4 for an 18 x1.5 for the two-handed weapon) and +6 for the power attack (again +4 x1.5 for the two-handed weapon) so a total of +15.




This is some of the coolest sh*t I have ever seen in my *life.*

One thing about the crit damage, though -- the way I read the rule, you only roll additional dice, one more damage die for X2 weapons or two more dice for X3 weapons.  And the way the rule looks to me, as i recall, the bonus damage for str, feats, magic, whatever, is not multiplied at all.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> This is some of the coolest sh*t I have ever seen in my *life.*
> 
> One thing about the crit damage, though -- the way I read the rule, you only roll additional dice, one more damage die for X2 weapons or two more dice for X3 weapons.  And the way the rule looks to me, as i recall, the bonus damage for str, feats, magic, whatever, is not multiplied at all.




Sadly, that is Pathfinder not 3.5. Still it is pretty cool. I do think  everything not just the die roll is doubled. Special damage like sneak attack is not, but feats and such are.


----------



## Scott DeWar

> So using the rules for 3.5 the damage bonus should be +6 for Str, +3 for power attack, +2 for specialization and +1 magic so +12 not +15. So total damage of 21 not 24.
> 
> Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...on-Cult-(Standing-Stones)/page8#ixzz40ZOF3GSM




You do realize how hilarious this is . . . Here we are at level 4 and you have _*+21 to damage*_. yeesh! I don't think there is a single spell in John's book that does that much damage in total!

by the way, I just double checked and I am confused

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#critical
first it says:​
When your character scores a critical hit, roll the damage two,  three, or four times, as indicated by its critical multiplier ([HI]_*using all  applicable modifiers on each roll)*_[/HI], and add all the results together.   	
then it says:​_
Exception:_ [HI]Extra damage over and above a weapon’s normal damage is not multiplied[/HI] when you score a critical hit. 

So, do you double your str, feat and magic and what ever, or not?


----------



## Leif

Scotley, as always, is absolutely correct.  I bow to his wisdom.  I plead infection of my brain by Pathfinder.  

Oh, and DeWar, "Extra damage, over and above the weapon's normal damage," is referring to things like sneak attack damage and poison damage, NOT strength, feat, and magic bonuses.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that clarifies!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> that clarifies!




Scotley actually said it in #656, below.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Scotley, as always, is absolutely correct.  I bow to his wisdom.  I plead infection of my brain by Pathfinder.
> 
> Oh, and DeWar, "Extra damage, over and above the weapon's normal damage," is referring to things like sneak attack damage and poison damage, NOT strength, feat, and magic bonuses.




Yeah, Leif's interpretation is the way I've always read it. I think somewhere sneak attack is specifically excluded. It is only +12 and a d10, so 21 is pretty close to max. He's pretty good at smashing things, but a bit of a one trick pony. Well maybe two as he can disarm or trip pretty effectively as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, @_*Scotley*_, smash + trip+disarm is a *three* trick pony!

@Amury,
I was watching a movie, Mea Culpa (2014) and I saw something. Now all of the speech is in French as the setting is in France so I had to look up something I saw. The situatin is this Albanin mobster is chasing this ten year old bow and the boy runs into some place marked as "Halles Municipales" The screen shot being below:




inside it looked like this:



My question is this: Is this an indoor market for farm produce to be sold? If so, the closest to that is what we call a farmer's market. I am just curious.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doesn't Halles Municipales translate to Municipal Hall?


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes, but when I think of Municipal hall, I think of a city office and meeting center, not a market looking place.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

So is it possible that the film director screwed up, or hoped the audience just wouldn't notice?  The inside of that building looks more like a storehouse than a municipal hall or marketplace.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Hi guys.  

Sorry, but I am no longer really feeling Scrag anymore as a character.  Feel free to NPC him, get someone else to play him, kill him, or have him wander off.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> So is it possible that the film director screwed up, or hoped the audience just wouldn't notice?  The inside of that building looks more like a storehouse than a municipal hall or marketplace.



Exactly my point!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], your mailbox is full. just wanted to say, regarding you last pm, "Most excellent dude!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I'm having trouble with my mailbox.  It now says I have 44 messages (I had 20, but it seems as if past messages I had deleted came back) and I am unable to delete anything.  I figured we must be having some internal construction to the site.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I understand. I have 243 messages with 9 stored out of 20. It is the 9 stored out of 20 that matters. The other number, 243, are sent messages. Those are not counted. Although, I need to clean them out.


----------



## Leif

My mailbox has been screwy, too.  I just went through and deleted all messages.  I guess it must be a problem woth the system.


----------



## Scotley

For some reason this conversation about mailboxes put me in mind of a classic George Carlin bit. Most definitely not safe for work. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNd_x3w-yNo


----------



## Scott DeWar

gee, making cracks about such a cheeky subject...........


----------



## Leif

"Mailbox" is not the first word that leaps to my mind from that performance.


----------



## Leif

But, hey, it beats "squat cobbler."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Ok, this wraps up the Standing Stones interlude.  Is everyone still interested in DCC 17: Legacy of the Savage Kings?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am still in! 
You know what they say, 
in for a


in for a

​


----------



## Amaury

Sorry, I missed your post.

Yes, les Halles are town markets. They always existed in Europe. Usually they would be in open air but as towns developed in middle ages, they got covered by a roof. we have many examples still in France, and still used by farmers or resellers to put their stalls. Then over time, they got walled up. You got some examples in Paris or major cities.
Les Halles would also be used for retailers - and still are today - whereby you as a butcher or flower shop owner - you can come very early in the morning (4am) to buy your stock for the week or half the week. Usually there is one major Halles in a city to accomodate all these shops. 
The one in your picture is more likely to be for end-users coming to do their shopping: veggies, fruits, meat, sometimes craft stuff. 
Personally I find this far better than supermarkets...

Middle-ages ones still have nice features like statues or measuring fonts to check the weight and pay the good price.. (major issue in those days)..




Scott DeWar said:


> Well, @_*Scotley*_, smash + trip+disarm is a *three* trick pony!
> 
> @Amury,
> I was watching a movie, Mea Culpa (2014) and I saw something. Now all of the speech is in French as the setting is in France so I had to look up something I saw. The situatin is this Albanin mobster is chasing this ten year old bow and the boy runs into some place marked as "Halles Municipales" The screen shot being below:
> 
> View attachment 74747
> 
> inside it looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 74748
> 
> My question is this: Is this an indoor market for farm produce to be sold? If so, the closest to that is what we call a farmer's market. I am just curious.


----------



## Amaury

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ok, this wraps up the Standing Stones interlude.  Is everyone still interested in DCC 17: Legacy of the Savage Kings?




Oui !

Rose is but she wants to score at least one hit and succeed one roll this time!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you for the response! That is ok on missing the question.  Just stop rolling so low!!


----------



## Leif

I'm still down for more!!  (If I can manage to tolerate DeWar, that is  )


----------



## Scott DeWar

That might be an issue as I intend to torment you with bad puns even more then I have thus far. 

as an aside to my deliciously evil plans,​
I wonder though, if an additional player or two might be good? Some of the new to en world folks?


----------



## Leif

DeWar, you just don't know.  I live with the undisputed champeen of All Pundom.

Another face or two might be okay.  I don't want to see the party get too large and unweildy, though.  Are all of our current players still committed to the game?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Only for Arkansas. I hold titles for 3 states: Collie form ya, Miss our eye and tennis, see.


----------



## Leif

Grok L5 Hit Die:

[roll0]

*Sigh*  Sometimes you get the bear, and sometimes the bear gets you.


----------



## Leif

What is the CL of Grok's new _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sorry.  Caster level 5 for the Wand of CLW.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John is upgraded, but man, he needs cash to buy and scribe spellls


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Let's just say that he was infused with the knowledge of the spells he needs by the pillars and push on.


----------



## Amaury

Rose is level 5 as well !


----------



## Scotley

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ok, this wraps up the Standing Stones interlude.  Is everyone still interested in DCC 17: Legacy of the Savage Kings?




Absolutely! I was late to the party, so I'm still just figuring out how to play Roque.


----------



## Scotley

[roll0]

Do we need to go back to town and tell what we've learned before going to this swamp? We might want to take the treasure we found and sell what we can't use to trade for something else. I think Roque should own a decent bow. Once I put this hit point roll in, I'll have him updated to level 5.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> Let's just say that he was infused with the knowledge of the spells he needs by the pillars and push on.



fascinating idea . . . . .I wonder if he can come back later for another dose of that? . . . . j/k!

He is done completely, I think.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The village itself doesn't have all that much money.  So yes, you could sell equipment, but you won't get much of a return on the better stuff.  This arc won't take you near a large city that could handle magical goods for awhile.


----------



## Scott DeWar

We might be able to get it as a letter of credit or reputation amoungst the people of nobility. is there some way to do that DT? If it is a hassle of any sort then drop my question.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I really like the idea of a letter of credit.  I'll probably post something like that when I start the new IC thread next week.  I'm also reviewing the next module, "Legacy of the Savage Kings", and like what I am reading so far.  The module is separated by two main sections and a small starting outdoor section.  I'm really liking what I am finding so far.  It's quite creepy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would like to also hear from every one else on that too! I feel it is a "Period" Idea.


----------



## Leif

I assume you mean hear from us about the "letter of credit" idea?  Sounds handy to me, and much lighter than gold, too.  I don't know if I like the sound of 'creepy' or not, considering what we've already been through.  What the heck, though.  Let's do it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Let's do this!!!


----------



## Radaceus

Hello gang,

I am fully capable of playing a meatshield, albeit, or rather...especially, a sub intelligent one, if you still require another warm ( or cold) body to occupy a seat at the table.

I'm on West Aussie time, so my posts come in while most of you are in bed, on the plus side...I am in tomorrow morrow land, the future is bright!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know this Aussie from Living Pathfinder group. I vote yes!


----------



## Leif

We get to vote?

Hey, if this is another character with warm-bodied human-type person attached, then I vote yes as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A little humor for today:


----------



## Amaury

Leif said:


> We get to vote?




well if he shows some courtesy to the ladies and.. if he's good lokking, I'm fine with him..


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aumery, do you have plans for any levels in wizard or sorcerer?


----------



## Amaury

nope, was just hoping to use my UMD skills... seeing how useless Rose has been at hitting anything... ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hmmm, I wonder if true strike can be put in a wand . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, just checked. John can, at this time, make a scroll with true strike. At next level he can take the feat craft wand, but this would take a full day to make this item. His old teacher might have one for sale. or perhaps a larger city.

As a scroll it would cost 25 gp and some xp. but it could be done in a short time. It is a one shot item that as an object of UMD would require a dc of 21 [20 + caster level ]

scratch that. for you to use a spell from a scroll you have to first decipher script that needs a concentration of 1 minute. 

by the way, the spell I am talking about here in on page 296 of the players handbook.

Ok, now I see the only way you would efficiently use this spell would be a wand, or a potion [50 gp/dose]. A ring is really expensive.


----------



## Amaury

No with UMD you can decopher a scroll as if you were a wizard or a priest.

So all Rose needs to do is a UMD DC20+lvl = 21 with UMD.

It's up to her to put enough ranks into it to make it a viable option.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

[MENTION=6796086]Radaceus[/MENTION] , you are welcome to take over our troll fighter named Scrag.  He is only good at beating things and regenerating.  Not as good when it comes to those little things, like conversations.  Or I can NPC Scrag and you can create an additional, all new meat shield.  However you wish to go is fine with me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scrag has always been fun! especially when I start slinging fire and acid around at the enemy


----------



## Radaceus

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], and all,  Thank you,
 I will go ahead and play Scrag. As long as nobody has a problem with that. 
I'd like to absorb some of the backstory of your adventures before I jump in, give me a day or two...to get into make-up...as a  troll


----------



## Scott DeWar

Radaceus said:


> [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], and all,  Thank you,
> I will go ahead and play Scrag. As long as nobody has a problem with that.
> I'd like to absorb some of the backstory of your adventures before I jump in, give me a day or two...to get into make-up...as a  troll




you might want to change your text to white. I can barely see this.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

If he changes it to white, then those using default background won't be able to read it either.  Really, he should probably just use a dark color like dark orange or sienna, or just use the default text color, which I believe automatically goes to black with the default background, and white with the Eric Noah background.

Also, we have to talk about Scrag.  He was being built to be a melee fighter with psionic fighting abilities, but that might be a complicated build.  It might be better with him being a straight melee character.  We'll have to make adjustments to the current sheet to reflect the proper build and to bring him up to 5th level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

default does that? Oh wow.

Scrag has been awesome, as you find while you read.


----------



## Radaceus

I thought you were having me on, SD...I can read this perfectly fine Black on White!
hahah

Are you one of those trendy linux type users?


----------



## Radaceus

I will have a look through, can you point me to a specific post(s) regarding Scrags psionic intent,(in case I miss it in my briefing)?  I am sure I can get my head around it, I'd like to maintain the same momentum intended fro the character.

-----
EDIT:
alright, DT i have this from Scrags CS: Savage Species Revisions

and  I gather we just need to level up from 4 to 5, 
if that doc is the go ahead, Scrag does not gain any Hp this level?  yet gets these benefits: _Large Size, Reach 10 ft., +2 Str, +4 Natural Armor.

_works for me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

The psionic thing was way way on at the beginning, I think. 

re: Text color
There are those of us that are grognards that have grown a liking to the 'lwgacy' and 'Eric's half fiend love child' backgrounds. No I am not pranking you, these are what the  backgrounds are called. they are a dark background and that is why It is hard to read.

Seriously, not a joke, it is really called 'Eric Noah's half fiend love child' ! !

never mind how much of a joker I am, please set that aside for this one instance.

Leif, shush your self!


----------



## Radaceus

I't' been so long, I havnt posted on BBC boards, nor forums in years, but I were once a steppenwolf (grognard), not unlike yourselves. 

I post from 3 computers and a GalaxyS5, and havnt bothered with customizations. Maybe I can revert to using someone's half fiend love child...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Steppenwolf, that sounds familiar....

this can't be right. It says you had no posts over 3 years time.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?49364-Steppenwolf


----------



## Radaceus

Scott DeWar said:


> Steppenwolf, that sounds familiar....
> 
> this can't be right. It says you had no posts over 3 years time.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/member.php?49364-Steppenwolf




Hah, Imposter!

I of course refer to the work of Haller-Hesse


----------



## Leif

Welcome, Radaceus!

You are not the only one playing a recycled character, Radaceus.  Grok was not mine originally.  I have put my stamp on him, however, and treated him as if he was always mine.  You should feel free to do the same with Scrag.  He is yours now. 

What went before is irrelevant.  We are the group, and you will be assimilated.  Resistance is futile.

Locutus Leif

PS - If you want to play Scrag as the penultimate dim troll, do so.  All those who have gone before you have done some variation of the same thing.  If you want to play Scrag as a tortured and inept artist or musician, who takes out his frustration by rending enemies, I for one would find that a refreshing twist.

PPS - Hesse is a fine author.  Achtung!  Der Steppenwolf!  (I do wish I had read Hesse in the original Deustche, but alas, my skill did not permit it.)


----------



## Radaceus

Thanks for the info and suggestion, Leif

wow what history!  Scrag feel dirty on inside!

while tripping through the past into the old ICs, I found myself in 1985 popping endless quarters into Thayer's Quest and telling a friend " you know what would be cool, is if we could keep our character on disc (laser disc had just come out with Dragon's lair) and copy it, we could take turns leveling them in the arcade...somebody should invent that!'


----------



## Deuce Traveler

For Scrag's current info go here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Dragon-Cult&p=6385475&viewfull=1#post6385475

It has a link to the troll progression, which is pretty impressive from level 4 to level 5.

At level 4, Scrag earned the feat called Psionic Weapon.  If you do not intend to make Scrag a troll/psionic fighter hybrid, then I suggest redoing that feat before you increase Scrag to level 5.  It won't be a big deal since Scrag never really used that feat.  Post your updated character sheet into the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Scott DeWar

gratuitous music interlude:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4WiyxXpyZc


----------



## Leif

That's my favorite Steppenwolf tune


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is the song John wants to ask Rosalia

He he he he!


----------



## Radaceus

Deuce Traveler said:


> For Scrag's current info go here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Dragon-Cult&p=6385475&viewfull=1#post6385475
> 
> It has a link to the troll progression, which is pretty impressive from level 4 to level 5.
> 
> At level 4, Scrag earned the feat called Psionic Weapon.  If you do not intend to make Scrag a troll/psionic fighter hybrid, then I suggest redoing that feat before you increase Scrag to level 5.  It won't be a big deal since Scrag never really used that feat.  Post your updated character sheet into the Rogue's Gallery.




Okay, assuming I am to change feats, a few questions:


-Scrag also has the Wild Talent feat, this was taken at 1st I assume? I can see where the psionic thing hasn't really been used, but it doesn't make sense to steer away from psionics without also changing that feat. (possibly the first feat was retconned to allow the second?)

-I assume that the 1 skill point (.5) in Concentration was also to due with the Psionic Weapon Feat? unsure why this was taken

so if changing both feats is a go, I am torn between optimizing within the boundaries of a Troll, with Power Attack, then, Regenerate Muscles
or,
go with RP and play into Scrags interactions with being trained not to eat the pet cat early on, taking Nature Soul, and Animal Ally (cat)

--------------
Just need a ruling on any of that and I am good to go!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

We are using 3.5 rules.   The game's been going on for awhile now.


----------



## Amaury

Scott DeWar said:


> That is the song John wants to ask Rosalia
> 
> He he he he!




magic carpet ride? sounds fun! 

but you must take me to a beautiful palace full of beautiful wardrobes full of beautiful clothes!


PS: actually never heard of Steppenwolf before. it's a 60s track.


----------



## Radaceus

Deuce Traveler said:


> We are using 3.5 rules.   The game's been going on for awhile now.




bah! 
I was going to ask, but I went with the thread title denomination, no worries, I'll sort it later tonight


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> magic carpet ride? sounds fun!
> 
> but you must take me to a beautiful palace full of beautiful wardrobes full of beautiful clothes!
> 
> 
> PS: actually never heard of Steppenwolf before. it's a 60s track.




I am just showing the age of Leif and I here


----------



## Leif

*Steppenwolf*



Amaury said:


> magic carpet ride? sounds fun!
> 
> but you must take me to a beautiful palace full of beautiful wardrobes full of beautiful clothes!
> 
> 
> PS: actually never heard of Steppenwolf before. it's a 60s track.






Scott DeWar said:


> I am just showing the age of Leif and I here




Yes it was a 60's song, and used in the movie "Easy Rider."  I, however, unlike DeWar, was only 2 years old when the 60's ended.  The song remained popular in the 70's however, and I still hear it on my classic rock radio station occasionally.  Scotley and I went to see John Kay & Steppenwolf in concert in the mid-1980's at the Orpheum in Memphis.   That's a scary part of Memphis after dark.  (*shhhiver!*)


----------



## Scotley

Amaury said:


> magic carpet ride? sounds fun!
> 
> but you must take me to a beautiful palace full of beautiful wardrobes full of beautiful clothes!
> 
> 
> PS: actually never heard of Steppenwolf before. it's a 60s track.




Steppenwolf's peak of popularity was 1968 to 1972, but they have continued to perform and tour even now. Johy Kay is lead singer and founding member and is still leading the band, though I think most if not all the other members are new. As Leif said we saw them perform in the Mid-1980's, but they are still at it. A glance at their website shows that they are going to be in France this summer in fact. The song you have most likely heard is 'Born to be Wild' 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o


----------



## Scott DeWar

My brother and I were goofing off in '85, I think, and struck a pose - donned my glasses - and sang the words 'born to be mild'.


----------



## Amaury

alright, I learnt something. I didn't know. A precursor in heavy metal. from Canada!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just learned something too. It is about scrolls and wizards . . . . .

normally a spellcraft decipher script is needed to read the scroll and scribe it into a spell book. I knew this already.

but if a wizard uses a scroll he or she did not write themselves, they have to do a decipher script spellcraft check to read it and just plain use it,

such as casting a lightning bolt from a scroll during combat is not a very good idea unless the decipher has already been done.

furthermore,

when scribing scrolls the cost is a bit of a surprise
for a base line of knowledge, let me mention pathfinder for a base line. cost per scroll is the same in both:
lev/cost
1/20
2/150
3/375

however the scriubing materials cost is what got my attention

lev/cost
1/10
2/40
3/90

and here is the big surprise:
3.5
lev/cost
1/100
2/200
3/300


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I like the idea for roleplaying purposes more than for mechanical purposes.  So in this case, you would take some new spells you wanted to learn and have to buy the scrolls from a teacher, then pay a teacher to help you understand it, or pay for the tools to help you understand the magical formulae involved.  This probably also requires a place to study, contacts among the local population to meet and have to deal with, time allocated to do the work and so on.  

Other PCs would also have similar benefits, where they take time between adventures to meet with their masters in their profession or deal with supporting characters for an increase in skills, feats, and other benefits.

If we were meeting physically, or gaming through online programs in real-time, this would work great since we could do some player-to-GM world building and discussions that flesh out the PC and backdrop.  It could even result in small mini-adventures while the other players were indisposed.  However, I think it just slows down PbP gaming, and momentum is a key factor in being able to finish a PbP campaign or module.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I agree, I was just looking into making a character for an Ebberron game and I ran into that information no less then 30 minutes before my post is all.


----------



## Leif

Deuce Traveler said:


> If we were meeting physically, or gaming through online programs in real-time, this would work great since we could do some player-to-GM world building and discussions that flesh out the PC and backdrop.  However, I think it just slows down PbP gaming, and momentum is a key factor in being able to finish a PbP campaign or module.



Agreed.


----------



## Radaceus

OK!  thought I'd have sorted out the feat thing out for Scrag by yesterday ...but, because life... after all that 'homework', my brain is indeed frazzled, and I think I will just go the easy route and work with the feats as they are 

I'll post to CS a little later on tonight,


----------



## Scott DeWar

no worries, this game has been going 7 years running mainly due to the gaps in play time, real life and one change of dm from the originator to our equally awesome dm


----------



## Leif

I think our current DM may be even more awesome than the originator.  DT, you do know that you can edit the thread titles to put your own stamp on the threads, don't you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

since Yttrman was the author of the op of ooc 2 thread, then DT would need to start ooc 3 and place his name int he title of the new op ooc 3, i think.


----------



## Radaceus

Didn't change anything, just leveled up Scrag to 5th


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> since Yttrman was the author of the op of ooc 2 thread, then DT would need to start ooc 3 and place his name int he title of the new op ooc 3, i think.




A mod could give DT full priveleges to the thread, adding him as a creator after-the-fact, and then he could re-title the thread from the first post like anyone can do to their own threads.  Or, to make a clean break, DT could just start new IC, OOC, and RG threads for the game and we could all copy characters over and use his new threads.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have no issues either way


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Thank you for the votes of confidence!  I do try to keep Ytterman's structure going as much as possible.  I did like how he handled combat.  Who are the new mods anyway?  I don't want to bother Morrus if he is the only guy working on the site anymore.  Guy is pretty busy.

Sorry, I was on a road trip today, but this gives people time to make final tweaks, updates, or characters posts to the Rogue's Gallery.  I'll create a new PbP thread Tuesday after work to start off the new adventure module.  I'm excited to start.


----------



## Leif

You might try posting a question here, or you could send a message to Plane Sailing, Umbran, or Pirate Cat.  Assuming they're still around.  I'm pretty sure Umbran is at least.  I couldn't find any info about any new mods.


----------



## Scotley

Deuce Traveler said:


> Thank you for the votes of confidence!  I do try to keep Ytterman's structure going as much as possible.  I did like how he handled combat.  Who are the new mods anyway?  I don't want to bother Morrus if he is the only guy working on the site anymore.  Guy is pretty busy.
> 
> Sorry, I was on a road trip today, but this gives people time to make final tweaks, updates, or characters posts to the Rogue's Gallery.  I'll create a new PbP thread Tuesday after work to start off the new adventure module.  I'm excited to start.




Sounds good. I'm having a blast playing a simple fighter for a change.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia checks her hair and fingernails once more time to make sure she's fully ready for this next adventure.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know umbran and plane sailing are still active.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

New thread for the new module here! => http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...cy-of-the-Savage-Kings)&p=6854854#post6854854


----------



## Leif

Another Mod: I'm A Banana

Besides IAB, the only other currently active mods I can find are Umbran and Morrus


----------



## Scott DeWar

IAB use to be Darkness Ithink


----------



## Leif

Interesting


----------



## Scott DeWar

*I was a bone head*

Hi, I did a dufus thing. I was cleaning my subscription list and I clicked on several that were e mail notices and was going to change them to control panel only. I hit delete instead. I knew there were to be some I missed, but I think I got them all now. 

I thought there was one where I was looking into a game Scotley was running but I seem to have lost that thread and character. 

Having said that, Queeny and Fenris are in Nashville and we will be meeting and hanging out together for a few days [from Wednesday to Saturday], Scotley was planning to hang out one of the days, but we have not heard back from on this . . [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], was there a day that was good for you come and visit?

- now that I am looking at and correcting all of my typos, [MENTION=28412]Amaury[/MENTION] I know you are a native French speaker, so if there is_* anything at all*_ that you cannot understand, please feel free to ask unjudged!!


----------



## Leif

Sorry I got ahead of myself and attacked out of turn and stuff.  I'll try to pay better attention.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Hi, I did a dufus thing. I was cleaning my subscription list and I clicked on several that were e mail notices and was going to change them to control panel only. I hit delete instead. I knew there were to be some I missed, but I think I got them all now.
> 
> I thought there was one where I was looking into a game Scotley was running but I seem to have lost that thread and character.
> 
> Having said that, Queeny and Fenris are in Nashville and we will be meeting and hanging out together for a few days [from Wednesday to Saturday], Scotley was planning to hang out one of the days, but we have not heard back from on this . . [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], was there a day that was good for you come and visit?
> 
> - now that I am looking at and correcting all of my typos, [MENTION=28412]Amaury[/MENTION] I know you are a native French speaker, so if there is_* anything at all*_ that you cannot understand, please feel free to ask unjudged!!




Well, after looking at my schedule it appears I'm not going to be able to make it to Nashville for a visit this time. I tried to move things around, but I just have too many commitments. I sent Lisa an PM to that effect a little while ago. 

As to the game here's the OOC http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332610-OOC-Scotley-s-Carrion-Crown-Pathfinder-game/page8

Here's the RG http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313890-Scotley-s-Carrion-Crown-RG

Here's where the action is currently http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-IC-Part-1-The-Haunting-of-Harrowstone/page78


----------



## Scott DeWar

you will be missed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, I had my first session of Physical Therapy for core muscle reconditioning after the critical medical event. I slept for 4 hours afterwards. I  hurt - owie *whimper*


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh, is any one else having problems with invisible castle or coyote code?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Well, after looking at my schedule it appears I'm not going to be able to make it to Nashville for a visit this time. I tried to move things around, but I just have too many commitments. I sent Lisa an PM to that effect a little while ago.
> 
> As to the game here's the OOC http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332610-OOC-Scotley-s-Carrion-Crown-Pathfinder-game/page8
> 
> Here's the RG http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313890-Scotley-s-Carrion-Crown-RG
> 
> Here's where the action is currently http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-IC-Part-1-The-Haunting-of-Harrowstone/page78




I was counting on having Scott along to help me pass the time of the journey and locate the destination at the end.  So, it doesn't look like I'll be able to join in the festivities, either.  Bummer.


----------



## Scott DeWar

gerrrrr


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> uh, is any one else having problems with invisible castle or coyote code?




Coyote code works for me. Haven't tried invisible castle of late.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I was counting on having Scott along to help me pass the time of the journey and locate the destination at the end.  So, it doesn't look like I'll be able to join in the festivities, either.  Bummer.




Yeah, would like to have had a chance to get together with you as well as our Yankee visitors. This whole being a responsible adult thing is starting to really get me down.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Yeah, would like to have had a chance to get together with you as well as our Yankee visitors. This whole being a responsible adult thing is starting to really get me down.




That's the understatement of the century!  It just plumb sucks


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> uh, is any one else having problems with invisible castle or coyote code?




I've been using the ENWorld built-in dice-roller, so I haven't used either one of them for a long time.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I opened a thread on mythweavers for my dice rolls. It will give me reaso to stay use to that one. I noticed about 1/3 of rolls don't happen here. Here is a screen shot of what I get from invisible castle


----------



## Leif

Rolls happen here if you use the proper syntax.  But, usually it takes me two or three tries.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have used the proper syntax, it just screws up anyway. I see it all the time in the living pathfinder threads with other folk.


----------



## Radaceus

The only time I seem to have issues using the built in roller is when i try to put to many call outs in one line, for instance trying to use a {roll} function followed by a {link toa spell} in the same line,

I find as long as a give each roll its on line like so(crosses fingers):
[roll=Initiative]1d20[/roll] 
[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## Radaceus

heh, i tried to edit the first roll because i had the [ instead of ] closing the first parameter, but it didnt take...so that's a thing to note


----------



## Radaceus

hmm Scott jinxed me, that or the Enworld roller doesnt like 6 rolls in one post...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't think it likes doing 6 rolls at one time, and no, you cannot modify a post by adding rolls.

now, on the subject of rolls, I am going to be afk friday so here are my expected rolls for the upcoming round:


Dire celestial augmented summoned badger
full round +flank+smite evil
claw claw bite
Full round attack: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11;1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10;1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14

I think they missed, but just in case
damage
Damage - full round: 1D4+7 = [1]+7 = 8;1D4+7 = [1]+7 = 8;1D6+6 = [5]+6 = 11

John's attack
cast cloud of knives [phb ii pg 107]
duration 5 rounds
effect: free action send one knife at target [ranged melee]
attack: + 9
dam: 1d6 + 1
Attack/Damage: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14;1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2

dice roller is not happy, need more garlic and cayone pepper!

Oh, if Benny T. Badger gets hit and survives, he will go into a rage, and add 2 to his attacks as I forgot to add flanking.


----------



## Radaceus

True you cant modify rolls, but you can immediately edit a post as long as you do not tamper with the {roll}, and it will not show as edited I  found this out because of my chronic typos, though I believe this is a function for PbP to allow editing the RP in lieu of the dice roll (success or failure implied)...if it is not designed for allowing this, well it certainly is nice for that


----------



## Scott DeWar

editing text is no prob, you are right on that. By the way, the typos comment, I laugh only because I feel yuor pane. 

On an aside, how do you pronounce "Radaceus"? Rad - a - KAY - us?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I opened a thread on mythweavers for my dice rolls. It will give me reaso to stay use to that one. I noticed about 1/3 of rolls don't happen here. Here is a screen shot of what I get from invisible castle
> 
> View attachment 75909




You got more than I did, I just get a blank white page. Most likely because I block parked domains. I think Invisible Castle may be gone for good this time.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> editing text is no prob, you are right on that. By the way, the typos comment, I laugh only because I feel yuor pane.
> 
> On an aside, how do you pronounce "Radaceus"? Rad - a - KAY - us?




I was seeing (hearing?) it as Rad-a-See-us. I am curious.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> I was seeing (hearing?) it as Rad-a-See-us. I am curious.




that was one of the ways I tried to pronounce it in my head.


----------



## Radaceus

Close

Ray day see us

Ra day see is/us  is also acceptable


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, and by the way, Mythweavers: I got spotted and a mod locked the thread and I was told to post in the associated thread. My knuckles got rapped by a metal ruler kinda thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Radaceus said:


> Close
> 
> Ray day see us
> 
> Ra day see is/us  is also acceptable




Ah, thank you. I have to admit, I sometimes want to address you by your old name, Steppenwolf.


----------



## Leif

[RE:  The ENWorld dice roller]  Yeah, that much we know -- if there's an error in the first dice phrase that's it for that post.  No editing of dice is allowed.  Period.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh, and by the way, Mythweavers: I got spotted and a mod locked the thread and I was told to post in the associated thread. My knuckles got rapped by a metal ruler kinda thing.




What's up? You have a bad rep over there? Or just poked your nose into too many threads? Not that you would do that...

Hey how'd it go with Queenie and Fenris? You guys manage to meet up?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Re Mythweavers
I thought they would not mid a roll thread for privet use, I was wrong. As for sticking my nose in too many places, I would never do that!!

Re: Feris and queeny
Yes, we met Saturday. we wanted to do an episode of the escape room, but it was totally booked up. Went to Monell's on 6th ave for dinner.


----------



## Leif

Back when Mowgli was still playing here, he was using M-W dice for all rolls.  He just started a dedicated thread for his character's rolls.  And I've read somewhere that they don't mind that sort of thing.  How did you go about it that made them mad?


----------



## Scott DeWar

might have been in the wrong place. I thought I had read it was ok too. That is why I did it.


----------



## Leif

I'd recommend that you ask Mowgli what you should do and whom you should tell.


----------



## Scott DeWar

good advise!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey Radaceus,

Saw this issue of Dragon Magazine from May of 1988 #133, and the cover made me think "Hi, Me Scrag!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag vs Conan.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That would be EPIC!


----------



## Radaceus

Oooh I didnt have that issue!, I've just kyped it off the intrawebs. nice one!

I dont recall the artist from way back then, but man has he come a long ways from that cartoonish attempt at Frazetta!...Had to look him up,Daniel Horne


----------



## Amaury

how do you get hold of old Dragon mag?? PtP?


----------



## Radaceus

I got that one from google

I have about 200 issues on PDF from my scribd account.   Back in the states (I now live in Australia) we have a large collection of the originals, but I think we stopped collecting them for the most part in the mid 90s. Still I dont think we ever had this issue


----------



## Scotley

Having a very hectic week. Please NPC Roque as needed and I'll try to get caught up by the end of the week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Radaceus said:


> Oooh I didnt have that issue!, I've just kyped it off the intrawebs. nice one!
> 
> I dont recall the artist from way back then, but man has he come a long ways from that cartoonish attempt at Frazetta!...Had to look him up,Daniel Horne






Amaury said:


> how do you get hold of old Dragon mag?? PtP?




check this sight out!!

http://annarchive.com/dragon.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Also, @ Leif, I know you like to play 1st edition A D&D, here are some dungeon Magazine pdf's

http://annarchive.com/dungeon.html

Enjoy ! !


----------



## Leif

Wow, thanks, DeWar!  I've [now] got the Dragon and the Dungeon sites bookmarked!


----------



## Leif

*Squeamish Troll???*



Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag suddenly feels nauseous and the world begins to spin around him.




Are you kidding me???   Trolls puke??   Who knew???


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Are you kidding me???   Trolls puke??   Who knew???




You ever hear of the saying "Bad enough to gag a maggot"? Well, this is a couple steps worse then that.


----------



## Radaceus

smell just like gramma's cookin'!


----------



## Amaury

nice website for magazines.. thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> nice website for magazines.. thanks!



you are welcome!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Radaceus said:


> smell just like gramma's cookin'!



I wish I could have shared my grandma with you, her cooking was awesome!


----------



## Radaceus

Scrag's gramma, not my gramma...my grandma taught me to cook and bake...it's a rare thing I've noticed, unless it is yoru profession, a man that can cook 

Not to diminish your Gramma's cookin!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah, understood. Yes, my gramma's cooking was superb.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah, understood. Yes, my gramma's cooking was superb.




Betcha my Granny's was better.  Any woman who is called 'granny' has to be an awesome cook.


----------



## Leif

Although, I tell you what,   [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]'s mom, was cooking at the granny level when we were in high school.  I sampled her cuisine* a few years back, and she had improved since I had previously last sampled.

* nothing fancy, mind you, just excellent down-home country cooking.  So good you'll wanna slap yo own momma.


----------



## Scott DeWar

OOOooohhh, battle of the granny cooks!

Well, My gramms passed away at the age of 63 when I was  15 or 16. I can't remember. 

So she is out of the running.


----------



## Leif

That's a shame.  Mine passed about 13 years ago at the age of somewhere in the vicinity of 85 or 90.  I am living in the last house that she owned and the only house that she owned during my lifetime.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> That's a shame.  Mine passed about 13 years ago at the age of somewhere in the vicinity of 85 or 90.  I am living in the last house that she owned and the only house that she owned during my lifetime.



I am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Radaceus

My condoloences to you both, 

they can all hopefully test their skills together in the afterworld 

My Gramma passed away when I was 14, she was 69


----------



## Radaceus

BTW, OOC: Zombie Dragon?..... that is awesome!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

It sounds familiar [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], I feel like this has been played in a table top game about 4 years ago.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I am very sorry to hear this.






Radaceus said:


> My condoloences to you both,
> 
> they can all hopefully test their skills together in the afterworld
> 
> My Gramma passed away when I was 14, she was 69




Thanks, guys.  Granny lived a full life.  Her husband (Poppa) died while I was still in law school, so she had been alone for about ten years or more, and at the end, she was sick a lot.


----------



## Scott DeWar

perhaps out three grandmothers are having an Iron chef challenge even as we speak???


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Did someone actually run this module fully through on this site before?  If so, please don't spoil anything. It's a very good module. 

Anyway, for the music lovers and grandmas out there:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1voj6H8CHY


----------



## Scott DeWar

No, I remember this from a table top game, I think. Let me ask GlassEye in a PM, as he and I use to game in real life and might remember.


----------



## Radaceus

I hate that when I read my emails it shows me spoilers, rather, emails leave out the coding and just show you the text. I try not to read any spoilers not available to me. That aside, I had a hunch from the first narrative on the dragon's attack.

Dont know of the module spoken about, but I dont think I've ever used or encountered a zombie dragon (if that is what it is ), I used a hill giant skeleton against my group recently...fun times!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just hope I am wrong. The good thing is, I still have blank spots in  my memory.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> No, I remember this from a table top game, I think. Let me ask GlassEye in a PM, as he and I use to game in real life and might remember.




Was that before your move to Tennessee?  I forget from whence you hailed back then.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I use to live in Columbia, Missouri. Yes, it is from when I lived there.


----------



## Leif

Cool, you lived in "The Athens of Missouri."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Cool, you lived in "The Athens of Missouri."



 huh. I never heard it called that. I can see how it is with U. of Missouri, Columbia.


----------



## Leif

I never heard it before either.  In fact, I didn't hear it this time, I saw it on the city's website.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It sounds like a pile of something that I can't say on this websight.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Although, I tell you what,   [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]'s mom, was cooking at the granny level when we were in high school.  I sampled her cuisine* a few years back, and she had improved since I had previously last sampled.
> 
> * nothing fancy, mind you, just excellent down-home country cooking.  So good you'll wanna slap yo own momma.




Thanks for the kudos to my mom. She still wields a plus five cast iron skillet with great skill. Since those days she's become a granny and now a great granny. 

Sorry for vanishing. Had a bad week last week and started this one off with a bang (literally. Some chick spilled her coffee and plowed into me at a light. Fortunately, no one was hurt, but has been time consuming to deal with.) I'm back and should be posting normally.


----------



## Scotley

Radaceus said:


> BTW, OOC: Zombie Dragon?..... that is awesome!!




No doubt. Let's take one of the most powerful and iconic foes in the game and crank it up to 11.


----------



## Leif

Sorry to hear about your crash.  Glad no one was hurt.  She just does not know how lucky she was that you weren't driving the way you used to do.  She'd now be a bug smear on your windshield, if so.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Sorry to hear about your crash.  Glad no one was hurt.  She just does not know how lucky she was that you weren't driving the way you used to do.  She'd now be a bug smear on your windshield, if so.




Well, she caught me stopped at a light. Had I been moving I could have dodged I'm sure, but I only realized just in time to utter a couple of choice cuss words that she wasn't going to stop. I was stuck with nowhere to run.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Well, she caught me stopped at a light. Had I been moving I could have dodged I'm sure, but I only realized just in time to utter a couple of choice cuss words that she wasn't going to stop. I was stuck with nowhere to run.



Figures.  At a light with your britches down.


----------



## Radaceus

Scotley said:


> Well, she caught me stopped at a light. Had I been moving I could have dodged I'm sure, but I only realized just in time to utter a couple of choice cuss words that she wasn't going to stop. I was stuck with nowhere to run.




Ouch man, hope it all turns out for the better

Flashback for me, 1998, I was the one crashing through the lights in my 78 Crewcab dodge 1 ton dually, with a load of debris on from a renovation, on my way to the dump, 4 pm rush hour in downtown Bremerton.  The light went yellow to red, I am trying to stop as navy yard traffic is turning right...braking...nope not slowing down...pump, pump, pump.... My master cylinder failed...Pulling the e-brake...I still slid out into the first guy turning right at approximately 50MpH with a ton on my one ton.. 88 Jeep Cherokee, clipped his tail..i turned hard to the opposite  which forced him to roll around my nose and dent every piece of his piece of__, sending him into a tail spin  off ahead....meanwhile thankfully, my counter steer destroyed his jeep but kept us from a head on and it sent me toward the guys waiting opposite of him...I slid to a stop just as I dented the front fender of a 68 Oldsmobile Cutlass in mint condition...the lady was driving to pick up her husband, it was his car; she just picked it up from service and he never lets her drive it...she was bawling her eyes out, the guy in the Jeep Cherokee got out not a scratch on him but dizzy and dazed, not a lick of glass left in his jeep, almost every inch dented. My Dodge had not a scratch, didnt lose my load...but I was very upset about damaging that Oldsmobile!

/flashback over

that was the only accident I have ever been the driver/cause of in my life.


----------



## Leif

I don't want to talk about car crashes.  Hope some of you understand.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I gon't want to talk about car crashes.  Hope some of you understand.



I most certainly do.


----------



## Scotley

Radaceus said:


> Ouch man, hope it all turns out for the better
> 
> Flashback for me, 1998, I was the one crashing through the lights in my 78 Crewcab dodge 1 ton dually, with a load of debris on from a renovation, on my way to the dump, 4 pm rush hour in downtown Bremerton.  The light went yellow to red, I am trying to stop as navy yard traffic is turning right...braking...nope not slowing down...pump, pump, pump.... My master cylinder failed...Pulling the e-brake...I still slid out into the first guy turning right at approximately 50MpH with a ton on my one ton.. 88 Jeep Cherokee, clipped his tail..i turned hard to the opposite  which forced him to roll around my nose and dent every piece of his piece of__, sending him into a tail spin  off ahead....meanwhile thankfully, my counter steer destroyed his jeep but kept us from a head on and it sent me toward the guys waiting opposite of him...I slid to a stop just as I dented the front fender of a 68 Oldsmobile Cutlass in mint condition...the lady was driving to pick up her husband, it was his car; she just picked it up from service and he never lets her drive it...she was bawling her eyes out, the guy in the Jeep Cherokee got out not a scratch on him but dizzy and dazed, not a lick of glass left in his jeep, almost every inch dented. My Dodge had not a scratch, didnt lose my load...but I was very upset about damaging that Oldsmobile!
> 
> /flashback over
> 
> that was the only accident I have ever been the driver/cause of in my life.




Scary stuff man. And sad to hear about the '68 Olds. Mine was of course just a minor bit of annoyance really. I've had a few other crashes, but all relatively minor, which is likely some sort of miracle given the fast and aggressive way I drive. That's what Leif was alluding to. It no doubt seemed unlikely to him that somebody could manage to catch up to me to hit me from behind. 

Still waiting on them to make a decision about fixing or totally my car. Is very frustrating to wait and wonder. Would rather have an answer so I can take some action rather than just sitting by the phone. Going on 4 days waiting to hear and getting pretty bored with it.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I don't want to talk about car crashes.  Hope some of you understand.




Yes, your experiences with car crashes have pretty much been on the other end of the severity scale from mine.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Yes, your experiences with car crashes have pretty much been on the other end of the severity scale from mine.




Indeed.  Not too many of them, maybe,  but when I do something, I tend to bloody well do it RIGHT!  (Or wrong, depending on your point of view...)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Yes, your experiences with car crashes have pretty much been on the other end of the severity scale from *any of us*.




fify


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hawaii for work, huh? Tough gig that.


----------

